# Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten



## Diabolos (22. August 2004)

Hallo,


was haltet Ihr von den Illex Ruten die bald rauskommen werden ?
nach den geilen Wobblern bin ich echt gespannt hatte auch schon
welche in der Hand muß sagen der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht !!


----------



## peterSbizarre (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

dann kauf dir eine rute.
jedenfalls solltest du bedenken dass du dann eine rute von einem hersteller kaufst dessen stärke darin liegt futter fürs stippangeln zu produzieren.
und was an den wobblern das gute sein soll ...?


----------



## Ernie01 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo,
 ich habe die Illex-Wobbler selbst in Aktion gesehn, TOP Sache. Ich denke mit die Besten Wobbler auf dem Markt. Genauso wie die neuen Ruten (außer der Farbe), die übrigens sowie auch die Wobbler direkt von Illex (Auskopplung von Sensas) und nicht von Sensas kommen. Also am Besten vorher informieren und nicht gleich schreiben.

 Wobbler und Ruten sehr zu empfehlen.

 Mfg Tobi


----------



## peterSbizarre (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@Ernie01

heute haben fast alle gerätefirmen ihre *auskopplungen* um in andere märkte einzudringen. inwieweit das zu produkten mit hoher qualität führt ist ziemlich fragwürdig.

und dann hab ich auch noch einen tipp an dich: 
erst mehr als einmal posten und dann die klappe aufreißen. :m


----------



## Guen (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Was hat denn die Anzahl der Postings mit der Meinung des AB-Mitglieds zu tun ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## peterSbizarre (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@guen

nichts.
aber es war auch eher eine empfehlung oder ein rat:





			
				Ernie01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also am Besten vorher informieren und nicht gleich schreiben.


----------



## lippfried (22. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

illex wobbler laufen top, hoffentlich sehen das die raubfische auch so.

 lippfried


----------



## Funkateer (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Die Ruten hab ich noch nicht gesehen.....ist bestimmt interessant.
Die Wobbler sind meiner Meinung nach absolut TOP!!!!!


----------



## Ernie01 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Also ich will mal nur noch eines dazu sagen. Ich wollte hier nicht irgendwie die Klappe aufreißen, oder so! Ich sag es nur so wie es ist. Meine Meinung hat nichts mit dem zu tun, wie oft ich hier Beiträge leiste. Es gibt leute die fangen Fische, die anderen Schreiben darüber  . Gut das ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Man kann über Dinge nicht urteilen, die man kaum kennt, oder wahrscheinlich in diesem Fall gar nicht fischt und dann sollte man lieber nichts schreiben als nur schei. . Das was ich jetzt hier sage soll auch auf keinen Fall böse gemeint sein, aber manchmal einfach vorher überlegen und dann seine Meinung dazu geben.
 Mfg Tobi


----------



## til (25. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Also die Illex wobbler sind doch eh von irgendeiner japanischen Edelwobblerfabrik, Illex/Sensas macht einfach den Vertrieb in Europa. Bei den Ruten wird das so ähnlich sein.


----------



## Ernie01 (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ja das stimmt! Illex ist eine japanische Firma und deren Produkte werden über Sensas in Europa vertrieben. Ändert aber nichts an der Qualität der Produkte und da muß ich sagen TOP!


----------



## schelli (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ich kenn nur die Illex Wobbler, von den Ruten hab ich noch nix gesehen
vielleicht hat jemand einen Link um die Teile mal anzusehen ?

Die Wobbler sind wirklich der Hammer ein absolutes Spitzenprodukt  :z  und auch fängig,
aber der ganz große Nachteil ist der Preis .... da könnte ich weinen
deswegen kauf ich mir auch im Moment diese Teile nicht einfach viel viel
zu teuer.
Die wollen bei uns für so nen Wobbler 19 Euronen   #d  und ich bin absolut nicht bereit soviel Geld für einen Wobbler auszugeben   :v  und wenn der noch so gut sein sollte. Auch hier mal die Frage kennt jemand einen Laden wo die Teile günstiger sind ???

Man überlege, 19 Euronen wahren mal ca. 48 DM  (ja ich weis man sollte nicht mehr umrechnen) 
Also da führt meines Erachtens kein Weg hin.


----------



## NorbertF (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



> 19 Euronen wahren mal ca. 48 DM



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht 
38 ist schon schlimm genug...

Wo gibts denn die Wobbler überhaupt?
URL?

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## schelli (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

.......... 48 DM  muss ich wohl die Währung durcheinander gebracht haben.. #q 

naja 38 DM war auch ein Haufen HOLZ ........... :c


----------



## BeeJay (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> heute haben fast alle gerätefirmen ihre *auskopplungen* um in andere märkte einzudringen. inwieweit das zu produkten mit hoher qualität führt ist ziemlich fragwürdig.


Es ist immer wieder witzig, wie Leute, die die entsprechenden Geräte im Leben noch nie in der Hand gehabt haben gleich mit pauschal-Rundumschlägen auf Fragen reagieren.


Ich war auf einer Präsentation der Firma SENSAS, wo neben Thomas Engert auch der Illex-Oberguru Hiroshi Takahashi höchstpersönlich die Bauweise und Angeltechniken an zahlreichen Illex-Wobblermodellen demonstriert hat.
Um gleich alle Zweifel im Keim zu ersticken, es ging nicht darum ständig während der Schau-Fischens gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen, wie toll denn Illex-Produkte wären (das das Zeug was taugt war offensichtlich), sondern es wurde auf die Angeltechnik und die Einsatzgebiete der jeweiligen Wobblertypen selbst eingegangen. Es ging vor allem um die grundsätzliche Einstellung, mit der man ans Wasser geht und eine entsprechende "Verspieltheit", die zum Erfolg führen kann "Fishing is a mind game..." (O-Ton Hiroshi). 
Die Techniken sind durchaus auf Wobbler andere Hersteller übertragbar, also brachte die Lehrstunde beim Profi wirklich was, auch wenn man sich keine Illex-Wobbler anschaffen möchte. Die reine Angelvorführung (ohne die vorangegangene Ködervorstellung) dauerte 3 Stunden und wäre es nicht dunkel geworden, dann wären es bestimmt vier geworden.

Zu den Ruten:
Die Illex-Ruten sind speziell auf die Wurfgewichte der Illex-Kunstköderkollektion abgestimmt (d.h. man kann damit auch alle ähnlich schweren Kunstköder anderer Hersteller problemlos einsetzen). Sie besitzen meist eine semiparabolische Aktion mit sensibler Spitze, die beim Biss weich genug ist, um etwas nachzugeben, damit der Fisch den Köder leichter einsaugen kann. Danach kommt aber das harte Rückgrat zum Tragen, damit man die Haken ordentlich "setzen" kann und Reserven beim Drill größerer Fische hat. Die Illex Ruten bestehen aus hochmodulierten Kohlefasern (wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere war der Anpressdruck bei der Herstellung 50 Tonnen - mehr macht keinen Sinn, nach Aussage von Thomas Engert). Die wohl gebräuchlichsten Rutenlängen liegen offenbar zwischen 1,8m und 2,4m, die kurzen Modelle sind EINTEILIG, der Blank wird in das Handteil gesteckt (im Prinzip so wie viele einteilige Big-Game Ruten). Das verleiht ihnen eine schöne durchgehende Rutenaktion. Das Wurfgewicht der 1,80m-Version lag so bei etwa 10-30gr (da widersprachen sich die Aussagen etwas).
Der Preis ist aber noch nicht so ganz raus, die einteilige 1,80m Version mit entsprechend hochwertiger Beringung soll in der Region um die 300 Euro liegen - recht happig also. Die Anzahl der Ringe habe ich nicht gezählt, aber der Ringabstand dürfte jeweils unter 15cm liegen. Ob ich mir eine Rute kaufen würde ist aber fraglich, ich hatte die 1,8m-Version von Thomas Engert in der Hand, macht einen guten Eindruck, ist für meinen Geschmack aber noch recht weich - zugegebenermaßen mit einem starken Rückgrat. Beim Fischen sind diese Ruten wohl nur durch grobe Fehlbehandlung kaputt zu bekommen. Erst mal abwarten bis sie im Laden stehen, nicht jeder Angler kommt mit diesen für deutsche Verhältnisse recht weichen Ruten zurecht.

Illex verzichtet bewusst auf martialische Haken, nur die großen Modelle wie der HAMMER oder der MEKE besitzen Hakengrösse 2, ansonsten kommen 8er, 6er, oder max. 4er zum Einsatz. Alle Haken(spitzen) sind speziell chemisch nachbehandelt, jeder der einen Illex-Wobbler mal in der Hand hatte blieb mal unfreiwillig (trotz großer Vorsicht) selbst dran hängen - extrem scharf. Im Vergleich zu den serienmäßigen Rapala-Haken sind die von Illex verwendeten um Klassen besser und etwas feindrähtiger.

Ich fische Illex-Wobbler seit Ende letzten Jahres und habe durchaus positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Speziell die Farbe "Bone" (reinweiss) und "Ayu" (grünlich-silber) sind die absoluten Joker auf Hecht und Barsch. Der hohe Preis der Wobbler ist gerechtfertigt, sie bestehen aus schlagfestem Kunststoff, sind handgefertigt und besitzen ein ganz entscheidendes "Feature": 
Die Kugeln im Inneren sind nicht nur dazu gedacht Geräusche zu produzieren, sondern verlagern beim Wurf den Schwerpunkt des Wobblers zum Schwanzdrilling hin -> selbst bei etwas gepeitschten Würfen überschlägt sich der Köder beim Wurf NICHT. Im Wasser liegend rollen die Kugeln wieder zurück in die mittige Position und das ganz normale Köderspiel kann beginnen.
Das schont Nerven, vor allem bei böigem Wind.

Man sollte zwar etwas "Vorbildung" in Sachen Wobbler besitzen, aber in meinen Augen sind bestimmte Modelle in den oben genannten Farben eine absolute Geheimwaffe, speziell an Gewässern, an denen die Raubfische schon alle anderen gängigen Kunstköder auswendig kennen.
Viel Spaß beim testen, wer sie mal in Aktion sehen will, darf sich gerne bei mir zwecks gemeinsamen Fischen melden.

BeeJay


----------



## NorbertF (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



> wer sie mal in Aktion sehen will, darf sich gerne bei mir zwecks gemeinsamen Fischen melden



Ich bräuchte eine Bezugsquelle.  hast du da nen Anbieter greifbar?
Danke.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## BeeJay (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Meine Bezugsquelle ist mein Angelhändler in Karlsruhe. Ob man sie online wo bestellen kann, weiss ich leider nicht. 
Die Adresse des Angelladens kann ich dir gerne geben, die Jungs haben einen recht guten Draht zu SENSAS und damit auch zu den Illex-Produkten.

BeeJay


----------



## schelli (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@BeeJay

Nach deiner Lobeshymne auf Illex,
gebe ich dir ja recht was die Qualität betrifft,
aber der PREIS ist gerade in der heutigen Zeit völlig daneben  #d .
Meine ganzen Bekannten finden die Wobbler super, aber niemand (nicht mal die wirklich genug im Geldbeutel haben) 
würde diesen Preis dafür zahlen, da bleiben wir lieber bei Salmo oder 
Rappala....
und wenn der Wobbler von 10 Japanern von Hand geschliffen,geschnitzt oder mit Blattgold überzogen wurde,
beim abreissen verhalten sich alle Wobbler gleich ....
sie sind wech  :c 
Was verlangen die denn bei euch für die Wobbler, dass würde mich schon mal
brennend interressieren ????
Bei uns kosten sogar die kleinsten 19.90 Teuronen und das kann nicht sein.


----------



## NorbertF (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



> gerade in der heutigen Zeit



Wie meinst du das? Im Geiz ist geil Zeitalter darf es nichts qualitativ hochwertiges geben? Oder wie?
Also mir ist ein Wobbler der was taugt lieber als 5 die nix taugen. Der Preis ist der gleiche. Und mal ehrlich: wann reisst man schon mal nen Wobbler ab? So gut wie nie.
Also ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal einen besorgen und testen. 
Bei mir halten Wobbler Jahre. Und ich hab schon soviel Mist gekauft grad bei Wobblern da ist mir dann echt die Zeit zu schade damit zu angeln.
Lieber was ordentliches. 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## BeeJay (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Der Preis ist hoch - keine Frage. Ich hab damals auch geschluckt und bin lange um die Wobbler rumgeschlichen, bevor ich meinen ersten Illex mein Eigen nenne konnte.

Die Frage ist aber eine ganz andere, nämlich: "wie wichtig ist mir das Hobby Angeln?". Ich Angle seit ich 10 Jahre alt war und habe schon viel gesehen und gefangen. Meine Einstellung ist heute die, dass ich nicht (wie es "typisch deutsch" wäre) so sehr auf meinen Wirkungsgrad achte "Investition <= Fangerfolg", sondern mir der Spass beim Fischen am wichtigsten ist und natürlich der obligatorische Fisch in der Pfanne.
Ich hab mich jahrelang über sich überschlagende Wobbler, speziell bei böigen Windverhältnissen aufgeregt. Die flogen mir nichst stabil genug und eben weil ich bei Wind und Wetter fischen bin, können mich solche Kleinigkeiten mit der Zeit ganz schön nerven.
Man sucht also immer nach neuen Alternativen und ich setze gerne mal was auf eine Karte und greife auch mal in Regale mit der extrem teuren Ware.
Bisher hat es sich in 90% der Fälle für mich gelohnt. Das ist meine Einstellung.
Im gegenzug habe ich auch noch andere Hobbies, die absolut wenig "kosten", sodass ich mir solche "Ausschweifungen" beim Angeln erlauben kann. 

Zur Abrissquote kann ich nur sagen, dass ich erst einen Illex-Wobbler versenkt habe - und das auch noch aus blanker Dummheit, weil ich zu doof war einen Knoten ordentlich zu binden. 
Ich fische in den Rheinbuhnen, in Baggerseen, im Altrhein, im Neckar und in unserem extrem "geästverseuchten" Vereinsseen und habe mit meiner 6kg Multifilschnur noch (bis auf einen) alle Hänger mit Illex-Wobblern lösen können. Die Haken am Wobbler sind so hart, dass sie einen gehakten Fisch halten, sich bei Hängern an Steinen oder Wurzeln aber aufbiegen.

Jeder muss selbst entscheiden, ob er sich das teure Material leisten möchte oder kann. Ich habe ja auch in keiner Silbe gesagt, dass man es unbedingt braucht, oder dass man keine Fische fängt, wenn man mit anderen Ködern unterwegs ist. 
Ein Loblied sollte das keineswegs sein, sondern einfach die Summe meiner Erfahrungen und Geld bekomme ich dafür auch keins.   

BeeJay

\Edit: Ich stimme NorbertF zu, wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zweimal - es sei denn, man ist generell mit wenig(er) zufrieden. Ich erlebe es aber immer wieder, dass Angler nur "preisgünstiges" Material kaufen und dann frustriert vom Wasser nach hause gehen, weil "die Materialfetischisten mit dem teuren Kram" wieder mal Fische fingen, während die Spar-Fraktion Schneider blieb. Es ist aber auch ne Sache der Übung, einem Anfänger würde ich nicht gleich zu einem extrem teuren Illex raten, wenn er kaum Kunstködererfahrung besitzt und ihn mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit abreißen würde...

Ich bin auch kein Meister (will es auch gar nicht sein), aber lerne stetig am Wasser dazu und das ist für mich das wichtigste beim angeln. Der nächste Fisch ist immer der schwierigste, oder so ähnlich


----------



## schelli (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



> Wie meinst du das? Im Geiz ist geil Zeitalter darf es nichts qualitativ hochwertiges geben? Oder wie?



Willst du damit sagen das Salmo, Rappala und so ..... qualitativ nicht hochwertig sind ???

Wenn du dir die Wobbler zulegen willst, spricht nichts dagegen ... 
bei uns muss man immer mit Hängern rechnen, da halten nur Flachläufer sehr lange (ausser du pfefferst ihn in den Baum   ) 

Mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis und ich warten erstmal ab ob die billiger werden,
falls nicht dann gibts bei uns auch keinen Illex Wobbler ....
19 Euro für 1 Wobbler nö .. #d 

Wie gesagt ich finde die Teile wirklich sehr sehr gut und würde mir wahrscheinlich mind. 10 Stück auf einmal kaufen aber nicht für den Preis.

Ich kauf mir doch auch nicht Bananen beim Italienischen Feinkosthändler für 20 Teuro wenn ich fast die gleichen neben an um die Hälfte bekomme..

Ist nur meine Meinung und die von meinen Bekannten ca. 15 Mann.....
Will hier nichts schlecht reden !!

Wer sie sich leisten kann der soll sie sich auch kaufen.


----------



## NorbertF (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Jo jedem das seine 
Ich kauf auch meine Bananen lieber beim Feinkosthändler als beim Edeka.
Da krieg ich vielleicht nur 5oo gramm statt 1 kilo fürs gleiche geld, aber 1kg kann ich eh nicht essen und genauso ists mit den wobblern. Du kaufst halt lieber 10 und ich lieber 2 mit denen ich dann auch gern fische.
Nichts dagegen einzuwenden.
Ich kann eh nur Flachläufer verwenden, bei uns ist der Rhein nur 20cm-1 Meter max tief. Alles ausser flachlaufenden Wobblern kannst da eh vergessen.
Sobald er auf Grund geht einfach hochsteigen lassen. Kaum Hänger... aber auch kaum Alternativen möglich. Von daher sind mir die Wobbler halt auch wichtig. Es gibt kaum Stellen wo man auch was andres (wie GuFi) verwenden kann.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## BeeJay (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Bei uns kosten die kleinsten Illex, z.B. Tiny Fry um die 13,xx Euro, die mittleren z.B. die RS-Serie und die Squirrels 14,90 Euro und die Arnauds 17,xx Euro. Die Masks sind die absoluten Spitzenreiter mit 25,xx Euro.
Rapala Wobbler sind ja auch hochwertig, aber die Haken tausche ich gleich gegen Illexhaken aus. Leider fliegen die Raps an einer Stationärrolle bei Wind teilweise nicht so gut.
Wer für das gleiche Geld lieber zwei Wobbler haben will, warum nicht? Das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

BeeJay


----------



## schelli (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ich denke mal sie werden sich noch auf ein akzeptables Preisniveu einpendeln,
dann werd ich mir die Teilchen auch holen....
Sind ja auch gerade erst eingeführt worde, also NEU.

10 Euro währen ok für die Teile, aber auch nicht mehr.

@NorbertF

Währe schön wenn es sich jeder leisten könnte zum Feinkosthändler zu gehen  #d 
Und mit 2 Wobblern kommst bei uns nicht weit.... man brauch hier teilweise Tiefläufer um auch mal Hecht und Zander zu erwischen.
Mit Flachläufern fängst bei uns nur Rapfen und Döbel.


----------



## NorbertF (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



> Mit Flachläufern fängst bei uns nur Rapfen und Döbel.



hier auch meistens 
Aber das liegt daran dass sonst nicht so arg viel drin ist. Zander eigentlich gar keine. Hechte schon ein paar, aber die mögen auch Flachläufer. Dazu gibts auch nen Thread im PLZ7 Forum.
Naja ist halt überall anders, drum kann man sowas einfach nicht verallgemeinern.
Regensburg ist klar, da brauchts schwerer Köder bzw. Tiefläufer. Die Donau ist aber klasse, rappelvoll mit Fisch. Da hab ich im Studium anglerische Sternstunden erlebt 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## schelli (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ja Fischlein haben wir schon sehr viele drinnen ......
da kann man schon Sternstunden erleben, allerdings wenn die nicht wollen
dann kannst auch nur noch   :c  :c  :c 

Wenn du schon in der Donau gefischt hast, weisst ja was du an Materialverschleiss haben kannst .....  manchmal komm ich mit 1-2 Gufis aus aber es passiert auch öfters das ich 5-10 abreisse.
Ohne Risiko nicht so viel Fisch..


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Also ich habe 6 Illex Wobbler und egal ob Meer oder Süsswasser ich bin absolut begeistertHabe sie allerdings auch zum Vorzugspreis von 10 - 14 Euro bekommen, allerdings hat mein Händler die nicht mehr der Markt war zu gering.
Mit dem reinweissen habe ich in Norwegen ungelogen alle 5m das Boot stoppen müssen, weil immer Dorsch dranhing. Ich durfte Ihn nacher nicht mehr fischen, meine Mitfahrer wurden sauer. 
BeeJay Du scheinst ja einiges drauf zu haben bezüglich der Illex wie wird der 3-Teilige ohne Schaufel gefischt.;+


----------



## peterSbizarre (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@beejay

du findest also lustig was ich geschrieben habe!?
dann habe ich eine gute nachricht für dich:
ich werde in naher zukunft zusammen mit fürst takeshi eine neue kunstköder-kollektion unter dem namen shittex herausbringen!!!
preise ab 30,-? !!!

dank deiner ausführlichen erklärungen kann ich jetzt mit sicherheit schreiben dass der einzige vorteil der illex wobbler in dem gewichtsverlagerungsprinzip besteht, welches im rapala longcast ebenfalls umgesetzt wurde.
ebenfalls wird klar, dass die ruten bei längen zwischen 1,80 -2,40m für das angeln vom boot konzipiert wurden. es handelt sich demnach um eine kollektion die für das schwarzbarschangeln im amerikanischen- oder eben japanischen stil entwickelt wurde.
daraus folgt meine behauptung.


----------



## schroe (26. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@peterSbizarre,
ist schon wirklich ein wenig witzig was du da schreibst.  


> dank deiner ausführlichen erklärungen kann ich jetzt mit sicherheit schreiben dass der einzige vorteil der illex wobbler in dem gewichtsverlagerungsprinzip besteht, welches im rapala longcast ebenfalls umgesetzt wurde.


Kauf dir einfach so ein Ding und teste es. Danach kannst du was mit Sicherheit sagen. 
Was die Ruten betrifft, bist du nahe dran, man kann sie auch auf Schwarzbarsche und auch vom Boot aus fischen. 
Korrekt ermittelt.
Ja,.... da wird wohl nicht mehr als ein Shittex bei rauskommen.


----------



## BeeJay (27. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @beejay
> du findest also lustig was ich geschrieben habe!?


Naja, ich finde dich und deine Äußerungen insgesamt witzig, 
Beweis:





			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde in naher zukunft zusammen mit fürst takeshi eine neue kunstköder-kollektion unter dem namen shittex herausbringen!!! preise ab 30,-? !!!


Ich liebe Leute mit einfachem Homor. 


			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> dank deiner ausführlichen erklärungen kann ich jetzt mit sicherheit schreiben dass der einzige vorteil der illex wobbler in dem gewichtsverlagerungsprinzip besteht, welches im rapala longcast ebenfalls umgesetzt wurde.


...aber längst nicht so gut - meine Meinung. :g 


			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls wird klar, dass die ruten bei längen zwischen 1,80 -2,40m für das angeln vom boot konzipiert wurden. es handelt sich demnach um eine kollektion die für das schwarzbarschangeln im amerikanischen- oder eben japanischen stil entwickelt wurde.


Ich schrieb: "die gebräuchlichsten Längen liegen..". Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, dass alle Ruten so kurz wären? 
Es gibt wahrscheinlich auch noch längere, da ich darüber aber keine genauen und gesicherten Informationen habe, werde ich mich nicht zu irgendwelchen Vermutungen hinreißen lassen.
In vielen (Binnen)Gewässern bringt es nicht viel, mit möglichst weiten Würfen die Räuber erreichen zu wollen. Egal ob abends auf Zander im Buhnenfeld am Rhein oder am See/Kanal/Fluss auf Barsch, die meisten Bisse kommen in einem Abstand von 0,x-20m vom Ufer entfernt. Also ist es vollkommen unnötig mit langen Ruten immernoch mehr Wurfweite rausholen zu müssen. 
Die Jerkfreaks haben ganz klar gezeigt, dass Angeltechniken wie das jerken mit kurzen Ruten am besten funktioniert und ähnliche Führungsstile wie "walking the dog" und das "twitchen" mit kurzen Ruten leichter und ermüdungsfreier zu bewerkstelligen sind. Abgesehen davon, wenn sich die besagten Kunstköder mit einer 2,40m Rute bequemer fischen lassen, warum sollte man dann eine 3m-Rute wählen??? :g 


			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> daraus folgt meine behauptung.


 Cool, angewandte Akausalität. Leider hast du die Behauptung aufgestellt, bevor ich irgend etwas von Rutenlängen berichtet habe, daher kann deine Aussage wohl kaum auf meiner Information basieren. 
Abgesehen davon: *keiner* hat dir *gesagt*, dass du die Wobbler *kaufen* *musst*. Strafe sie im Laden, indem du mit hoch erhobener Nase am Regal vorbei gehst (das ärgert die Wobbler am meisten und du kannst danach sehen, wie sie rot werden und anfangen zu zittern).   
Allen "Testwilligen" wünsche ich viel Spass.

BeeJay


----------



## BeeJay (27. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				schelli schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit 2 Wobblern kommst bei uns nicht weit.... man brauch hier teilweise Tiefläufer um auch mal Hecht und Zander zu erwischen.
> Mit Flachläufern fängst bei uns nur Rapfen und Döbel.


Ist bei euch die Abrissquote wirklich so hoch?
Bei den meisten Tiefläufern stößt wegen des Anstellwinkels des Wobblers doch immer zuerst die lange Tauchschaufel des Wobblers an Hindernisse. In dn meisten fällen hebelt sie dann nämlich den gesamten Wobbler über das Hindernis, sodass die Haken gar nicht erst fassen können. Das ist zumindest meine Beobachtung.
Fischst du eine geflochtene Schnur? Wenn nein, würde ich über den Kauf einer 5-6kg Geflochtenen nachdenken, damit rettet man ettliche Kunstköder im Hängerfall und hat mehr Feeling bei der Führung der Kunstköder.
Herzliche Grüße,

BeeJay


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (27. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

So BeeJay jetzt bitte zu meiner Frage.:m


----------



## schelli (27. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@BeeJay

Ich fische ne Sportex Rute (Carat Spin) mit Shimano Rolle (Stratic) darauf ne 20 iger Fireline...
Gehe schon sehr sehr lange zum Spinnfischen mit Gufis Wobblern und und und
Wenn du Glück hast dann ist es so wie du Beschrieben hast, durch die Tauchschaufel wird der ganze Wobbler über das Hinderniss gehoben (oder Drübergetüddelt   )
Aber bei uns ist es eher so das du die Tauchschaufel dann abreisst da sie sich so verkantet oder du bist deinen Wobbler los !!
Wie gesagt wir haben auch Stellen da kannst du Problemlos mit Tiefläufern fischen aber fangen wirst du so gut wie nix.


----------



## peterSbizarre (27. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@schroe

ich glaube du hast recht und ich sollte mir wirklich mal einen illex-wobbler zulegen!
allerdings müsste ich dann erst im lotto gewinnen oder ein spenden-konto eröffnen... -vielleicht überweist mir beejay ja was!?
aber mal im ernst: 
wenn ich hören muss, dass der kleinste illex-wobbler für ca. 15? und der größte für ca. 25? zu haben ist dann ist mir das schlichtweg zu teuer.

@beejay 


			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, angewandte Akausalität. Leider hast du die Behauptung aufgestellt, bevor ich irgend etwas von Rutenlängen berichtet habe, daher kann deine Aussage wohl kaum auf meiner Information basieren.


das sollte eingentlich keine akausalität werden. oder du verwechselst da was...?
jedenfalls war meine behauptung, dass die illex-ruten für deutsche angelverhältnisse nicht geeignet sind und, dass die wobbler nicht aussergewöhnlich und somit kein must-have sind.  dann sollte man versuchen die behauptung zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen.
das hast du mit deinen grossen fachkenntnissen über die illex-produkte dann (scheinbar wohl erst ganz unbewusst) getan. vielen dank! 

zu der thematik der rutenlängen:
falls es sich herausstellt, dass die illex-ruten auch in 2,70 und 3,00m erhältlich sind stimmt meine behauptung nicht mehr.


			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> In vielen (Binnen)Gewässern bringt es nicht viel, mit möglichst weiten Würfen die Räuber erreichen zu wollen. Egal ob abends auf Zander im Buhnenfeld am Rhein oder am See/Kanal/Fluss auf Barsch, die meisten Bisse kommen in einem Abstand von 0,x-20m vom Ufer entfernt. Also ist es vollkommen unnötig mit langen Ruten immernoch mehr Wurfweite rausholen zu müssen.
> Die Jerkfreaks haben ganz klar gezeigt, dass Angeltechniken wie das jerken mit kurzen Ruten am besten funktioniert und ähnliche Führungsstile wie "walking the dog" und das "twitchen" mit kurzen Ruten leichter und ermüdungsfreier zu bewerkstelligen sind. Abgesehen davon, wenn sich die besagten Kunstköder mit einer 2,40m Rute bequemer fischen lassen, warum sollte man dann eine 3m-Rute wählen??? :g


stimmt alles. 
oberflächlich betrachtet...
wenn ich mir eine rute in der illex-preisklasse zulege, dann erwarte ich ein produkt, das auch mit verschieden ködern der selben gewichtsklasse zurechtkommt und die ich an verschiedenen gewässern einsetzen kann. (hat man die entsprechenden mittel und den willen sich eine sehr teure rute für einen eingeschränkten einsatzbereich zu kaufen sieht es anders aus).
 in diesem zusammenhang möchte ich dann noch eine behauptung aufstellen: der großteil der deutschen angler die auf hecht und zander spinnen fischt an großen flüssen, talsperren, baggerseen und großen naturseen.  eine 2,40m lange rute ist unter solchen bedingungen nicht ausreichend. und zum fischen mit jerkbaits muss ich hinzufügen, dass es nur dann über das gesamte jahr erfolg bringt wenn man an flachen gewässern angelt.


			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Strafe sie im Laden, indem du mit hoch erhobener Nase am Regal vorbei gehst (das ärgert die Wobbler am meisten und du kannst danach sehen, wie sie rot werden und anfangen zu zittern).


hast du das schonmal probiert!? 
denken sie dann über ihr preisliches fehlverhalten nach und verbilligen sich selbst? oder springen sie aus dem regal heulend den händler an?

interessanter wäre von dir zu hören in welchen grössen[cm] und farben[!] es die illex wobbler gibt.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

.....


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (27. August 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=24926&page=2 ging es schon mal drum. 

Da sind auch Links.:m


----------



## BeeJay (6. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Ralf Rapfen schrieb:
			
		

> So BeeJay jetzt bitte zu meiner Frage.:m


Hatte viel zu tun und war unterwegs - man möge mir die Verzögerung verzeihen... 
Also - *hochblätter*, achja - wie wird der 3-teilige Hamakuru ohne Schaufel geführt.
Also der Hamakuru wird mit gleichmäßigem Zug gefischt, allerdings mit gleichzeitigen, sehr leichten und rytmischen Zupfern. Das erfordert viel Übung. Er läuft nicht sehr tief und fällt wohl in die Kategorie "Searchbait". Ich besitze nur den Hamakuru - R, also mit der Tauchschaufel quer zur Zugrichtung, den bekommt man mit der richtigen Führungstechnik auf etwa 80cm Tiefe (in meinem Fall an einer 6kg-Schnur). In zu tiefen Gewässern bringt er nicht so viel, denn an muss die Räuber dazu verleiten, an die Oberfläche zu kommen. Ich benutze ihn gerne für die "Überfischung" von Rheinbuhnen, wenn diese nur etwa 20cm unter Wasser liegen. Da er bei wenig Zug kaum taucht, kann man den Zandern - die ja morgens oder bei Tag meist im Strömungsschatten des Buhnenkopfes stehen - damit direkt über die Köpfe fischen. Die flussaufwärtige Buhne komplett überwerfen und den Wobbler mit leichtem Zug drüber gleiten lassen, sodass man viel Schnittlinie mit der Buhnenkante bekommt. Die Zander haben dann ur einen Weg von knapp 50cm und der Biss ist spektakulär. 
Wichtig! Nicht anschlagen, wenn du den Schwall siehst, sondern erst, wenn Zug auf die Rute kommt - die Haken von Illex tun ihren Teil von alleine. Die Farben "Bone-Yellow" oder "Ayu" sind für Zander ideal.
Der Hamakuru ist aber etwas tricky zu fischen und "sticht" nicht immer.


			
				schelli schrieb:
			
		

> @BeeJay
> Ich fische ne Sportex Rute (Carat Spin) mit Shimano Rolle (Stratic) darauf ne 20 iger Fireline...
> Aber bei uns ist es eher so das du die Tauchschaufel dann abreisst da sie sich so verkantet oder du bist deinen Wobbler los !!
> Wie gesagt wir haben auch Stellen da kannst du Problemlos mit Tiefläufern fischen aber fangen wirst du so gut wie nix.


So krass habe ich das noch nicht erlebt, zumindest habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, eine Tauchschaufel eines Tiefläufers (Öse mitten in der Schaufel) abzubrechen. Ich hatte nur Probleme mit den "Rapala-Sinking" Wobblern, deren Tauchschaufeln sich in die weiche Tonschicht eines meiner Angelseen eingruben - Anschlag und die Schaufel war weg.  :e   :e   :e 
Wenn die Fische sowiso in Grundnähe beißen, dann würde ich ab 3m Wassertiefe auf GuFi oder Spinner wechseln, statt mir mit Schwimmwobblern einen im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes "abzubrechen". Das hängt auch davon ab, wie schnell ich meine Köder führen muss, damit ich überhaupt Bisse bekomme, bzw. was an bestimmten Gewässern eben so "geht". Ich befische einen Altrheinarm, wo ich meine Wobbler gar nicht erst auszupacken brauche, da funktionieren im Sommer lustigerweise nur Spinner und Shads/Twister so richtig gut. 


			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir eine rute in der illex-preisklasse zulege, dann erwarte ich ein produkt, das auch mit verschieden ködern der selben gewichtsklasse zurechtkommt und die ich an verschiedenen gewässern einsetzen kann.


 Wenn eine Rute 300 Euro oder mehr kostet, heißt das lediglich, dass diese mit speziellen Kohlefasermaterialien gearbeitet wurde, dass etwas mehr Entwicklungsarbeit/Know How dahinter steht und/oder dass diese Ruten möglicherweise in kleineren Serien auf den Markt kommen, sodass der Endpreis nicht zu tief liegen kann. 
Eine "Allroundfunktion" nach dem Motto "kostet viel, muss überall einsetzbar sein" ableiten zu wollen, ist Augenwischerei. Dies kann keine Rute leisten. Im See darf sie ruhig etwas weicher sein, ohne bei der Kunstköderführung Einbußen zu haben (aber dafür weniger "Ausschlitzer" bei weichmäuligen Fischen), am Rheinstrom muss die Rute etwas härter gewählt werden, um noch guten Kontakt zu den entsprechenden Kunstködern halten zu können.
Die Japaner fischen lieber weiche, semiparabolische Ruten, die vielen europäischen Raubfischanglern zu "soft" sind. Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er mit einer solchen Illex-Rute überhaupt zurecht käme. Ich persönlich würde in dieser Preiskategorie lieber eine Aspire nehmen - meine Meinung.


			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> interessanter wäre von dir zu hören in welchen grössen[cm] und farben[!] es die illex wobbler gibt.


 Das würde hier wirklich zu weit führen, für diese Zwecke gibt es einen Katalog, der bei jedem Angergerätehändler (der SENSAS Produkte im Sortiment hat) ausliegen, oder zumindest bestellen zu sein sollte. Die Namen der wichtigsten Modelle sind in diesem Thread schon gefallen. Vielleicht kommt ich mal dazu, meine Favoriten abzulichten, dann stell ich sie hier rein. Einstweilen kann man hier ein paar Farben und Wobblertypen sehen: Illex .
Ich bin von den Ködern mittlerweile begeistert, habe mir ein paar davon angeschafft und damit schon einiges an Fisch auf die Schuppen gelegt. #6
Keep on fishing,

BeeJay


----------



## BeeJay (27. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@ peterSbizarre:
Der Preis der Wobbler wird sich vermutlich niemals großartig ändern. Andere Kunstköder, z.B. die Jack Cobb-Jerks kosten in den USA $17-$26, bei uns im Schnitt um die 32-40 Euro. 
Bei uns ist das Preisniveau so wie es ist, daran wird sich selbst bei höherer Akzeptanz der Köder nichts ändern. Ich warte immer noch auf eine gute Möglichkeit, die Wobbler aus den USA zu beziehen, bei den Yo-Zuri Wobblern hat es ja auch funktioniert (siehe basspro.com).

@ Ralf Rapfen:
Der sinkende Deka-Hamakuru-R ist jetzt raus, neben der schwimmenden Variante ist jetzt damit auch der Wasserbereich bis zum Grund fischbar. Hab ihn Sonntag getestet, gleiches Laufverhalten aber in der Tiefe. Ich würde den effektiv fischbaren Bereich bis 3,5m angeben, abhängig von der verwendeten Schnur. Er bleibt aber nach wie vor (wie der Bonnie95) ein reiner Suchköder, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, wo die "Lieblinge" genau stehen. Die erreichbare Wurfweite ist vergleichweise zu den Rapalas recht hoch.

In extremen Tiefen gehen die Squirrels recht gut. Erst einmal auf Tiefe gebracht, liefern eingestreute Spinnstopps (ich gebe den Hechten teilweise 15 Sek Zeit) in Kombination mit kurzem Twitchen kräftige Attacken. 
Gute Fänge,

BeeJay


----------



## Micky Finn (27. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Kann mich Beejay nur anschließen und ne Lanze für Illex brechen. Die Wobbler sind nicht gerade günstig, aber wer die Teile schon mal in den Händen hatte, weiß sofort worüber wir hier reden.
Vergleichbares habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Da wird nicht nur irgendein Wobbler zusammengespritzt und an nem Stock durch den Tank gezogen. Konstruktion und Details sind schon fast verblüffend und im Vegleich ist der Preis irgendwo gerechtfertigt.
Mein Favorit und Liebling ist der TN-60 in Perlmutt.

Wenn die Rutenqualität der der Wobbler entspricht gibt´s da was ganz feines. Bin mal gespannt.

Vor kurzem hab ich in ner französischen Zeitschrift ein mehrseitiges Interview mit Hiroshi gelesen, ist aber leider schon entsorgt. Schade daß es zu dem Thema nichts deutschsprachiges gibt, Interessante Ansätze und neu Ideen.


----------



## vero (27. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ich kaufe meine Illex Produkte bei: www.fish-finder.de/shop
Die Preise gehen dort noch, aber dort kann ich auch Sonderbestellungen machen.

Die Rute ist auf jedenfall TOP...
Da es nur 50 Ruten für den Deutschenmarkt geben wird habe ich mir meine schon Bestellt. Wo bei man auch sagen muss das die Ruten zwischen 250 und 350€ liegen werden. Also nicht ganz so Preiswert.

gruß Vero


----------



## lebenlassen2 (27. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo
zu dem Kauf kann ich dir gratulieren.War am Sonntag mit meinem Lieblingshändler auf der Anspo.Fische die Wobbler schon seit Feb. und bin absoluter Illexfan geworden.Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.Wer nicht genug Geld dafür hat tut mir leid.Habe mir auch eine Rute gesichert.Kostet mich ca. 250€,aber echt geile Ruten!
Sensas vertreibt diese Wobbler nur!
Mit der Herstellung haben die nichts zu tun!
Hier ein Link für Fans!:
www.jackall.co.jp

Was es da für schöne Farben gibt!
Die Ruten heissen Ashira und sind gelb,richtig gelb!Ist halt Geschmackssache!Aber vergleichbares gibt es hier nicht.Von Jackall gibt es auch noch viel teurere Ruten.
Viel Spass mit dem Link!
Der Fish-Finder ist gut,da habe ich auch schon bestellt.Sensas ist aber sehr träge.
Gruß und schön alles releasen!


----------



## Max M. (27. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				lebenlassen2 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ruten heissen Ashira und sind gelb,richtig gelb!
> 
> Gruß und schön alles releasen!




Schon bekannt als Blindenstöcke.
Gibt es schon ewig von Loop.
Sollen die gleichen Blanks sein.

Schon toll


----------



## BeeJay (27. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ah, wieder was gelernt, danke Jungs... 
Es gibt also doch noch (genug) andere Freaks...
Herzliche Grüsse, 

BeeJay


----------



## peterSbizarre (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt also doch noch (gennug) andere Freaks...


eure freak-show suckt!

angler sein ist nichts leichtes.
teures tackle kaufen und auf cool machen 
reicht nicht.


----------



## Micky Finn (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@peterSbizaree
Was haste denn für ein Problem? Irgend etwas muß dich doch quälen, daß du dich hier so engagierst. 
Biste gefrustet im Job, Vitaminmangel, zuwenig Sonnenschein, wirste nicht geliebt oder war einfach nur der Kaffee zu lau?


----------



## lebenlassen2 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo

an Max:totaler Quatsch!
an Peter...:Was du zu teuer findest interessiert keinen.
Auf der Anspo wurde der neue Mikey gezeigt,saugeil!!!,wird aber einiges kosten(35-40€) Leider gibt es ihn nur in 4 Farben...
Thomas Engert ist dabei den Katalog zu übersetzen,dann werden die Wobbler auch bekannter.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Max M. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				lebenlassen2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> an Max:totaler Quatsch!


´


----------



## Micky Finn (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

..... die Rolle sitzt aber etwas tief.... sieht verdächtig nach Zweihänder-Fliegenrute aus.....


----------



## lebenlassen2 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo Max

sag ich doch:total daneben.Die Ruten werden über Jackall hergestellt und entwickelt und heissen (glaub ich) Spinnmeister!
Am Griffteil auch teilweise der Blank ohne gelbe Lackierung zu sehen,find auch Blindenstöcke ziemlich daneben!!!
Ist halt Geschmackssache und darüber kann man sich nicht streiten
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Max M. (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@ Lebenlassen: 

Blindenstöcke ist die allgemein gebräuchliche Bez. für Loop-Yellow-Line-Ruten.

Ich habe nur von Blanks, nicht von Ruten gesprochen - nochmal nachlesen.


----------



## BeeJay (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> eure freak-show suckt!
> 
> angler sein ist nichts leichtes.
> teures tackle kaufen und auf cool machen
> reicht nicht.


 Ähm, ist dir eigentlich klar, dass ordentliche Hechtwobbler z.B. von Muskie Mania auch in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse liegen?
Material und Größe eines Wobblers spielt oft weniger eine Rolle, sondern der maschinelle- und personelle Arbeitsaufwand, der zu Herstellung eines Wobblers notwendig ist, vom Entwicklungsaufwand mal ganz abgesehen.
Schau mal in die Tacklebox eines auf Hecht spezialisierten Spinnanglers (was da als so Geldwert in Form von Buzzbaits, Wobblern und Jerks drin steckt), dann reden wir - hoffentlich auf einer etwas entspannteren Basis - weiter.

Ich habe einem meiner Angelkollegen einen Illexwobbler zm Geburtstag geschenkt (ohne dass er wusste, wieviel son Ding kostet). In den darauf folgenden vier Wochen fing er an seinem 45ha-Vereinssee (vom Ufer aus wohlgemerkt) so viele ordentliche Hechte und Barsche, wie er in den vergangenen 5 Jahren nicht zusammen gekriegt hat. Danach hatte er auch kein Problem mehr mit dem Preis (ich hatte ihn zwischenzeitlich auf den "Preis-Schock" vorbereitet). Solche Erlebnisse hatten auch die meisten, die ich kenne, inklusive mir selbst.

Fakt ist, dass diese Wobbler vor allem in Gewässern mit heiklen Fischen oder großem Angeldruck in erfahrenen Händen eine "Waffe" sind - Prädikat "nice to have", aber nicht "must have". Nicht das Ei des Kolumbus, aber eine Bereicherung für jede Köderkiste.
Wenn du es nicht glauben willst und meinst, wir betreiben hier nur Markenfetischismus, dann tut es mir für dich herzlich leid. Ich glaube jeder "Fan" dieser Wobbler wird dir sofort am Wasser beweisen können, dass sie ihr Geld wert sind.

Auf "cool" macht hier keiner und ich glaube, es hat auch niemand hier nötig, sich teures Material anzuschaffen, nur um andere "zu diskriminieren" - eine ziemlich provokante Unterstellung.
...und für außenstehende Nichtangler sind wir Kunstköderanhänger sowiso  alle "Freaks" - ich hab damit kein Problem...   

BeeJay

/Edit:


			
				Max M. schrieb:
			
		

> Blindenstöcke ist die allgemein gebräuchliche Bez. für Loop-Yellow-Line-Ruten.


Japp, die Farbe der Blanks kommt mir tierisch bekannt vor.


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Bastelt euch über Winter mal Wobbler selber... Die Arbeitsstunden kann keiner bezahlen...
Wenn Ihr dann mit nem Eigenbauwobbler den ersten Hecht gefangen habt, werdet ihr 1000mal stolzer sein als bei JEDEM käuflich zu erwerbenden Wobbler, VERSPROCHEN 

Ich selbst fische fast ausschließlich Rapalas und ein paar wenige Nils-Master, alles kleine Modelle, weil ich nicht so das Hechtgewässer hier habe und auch die leichte Spinnangelei lieber betreibe wie die schwere...

Ich ziere mich aber auch Wobbler zu kaufen, die an den Preis einer ordentlichen Spinnrute heranreichen... Da sträubt sich was in mir..

Des weitern glaube ich an die Macht der Psyche in dieser Hinsicht... Wenn ich an meinen Köder GLAUBE, werde ich auch fangen, weil ich ihn dann einfach viel intensiever führe... So geht mir das beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht mit den guten alten Effzett-Blinkern... bei mir immernoch die absolute Nummer 1 und saubillig... Bei den Preisen für Effzet's führt man den gerne mal risikoreicher als nen teuren Wobbler!

ich denke, daß ganze ist ne ziemlich persönliche Angelegenheit...


----------



## schelli (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@Steffen60431

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  #6  #6  #6


----------



## BeeJay (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@Steffen
Es geht hier nicht darum den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass wir alle mit "psychologisch-finanziell getunten" Kunstködern ans Wasser gehen und dabei 1000 Euro in Form von Kunstködern in der Tasche haben. Es ging hier im Thread (zumindest für mich) im wesentlichen darum, uber das Material zu diskutieren und darauf hinzuweisen, dass es nicht schaden kann, ein bis zwei davon in der Köderkiste zu haben. 

Ich baue auch Wobbler selbst (z.B. Jake, Ernie, und diverse Jerkbaits) und fange damit auch meine Fische - so isses ja nicht. Ich mußte ja nicht noch eine "Meinung" in euren "Besenstiel"-Thread reinbringen. 
Keep Cool,

BeeJay


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hi BeeJay,
ohoh... ich wollt da nix unterstellen oder einem auf die Mütze kloppen  Ich wollt nur meine Meinung zu den teuren Wobblern (da gibts noch andere als Illex...) "loswerden" 

Im "Besenstiehl-THread" bin ich auch nicht vertreten, meist bin ich schlicht und ergreifend zu faul zum basteln 

Ich glaube nur, daß man bei Illex und Mann's und wie sie alle heißen, den Namen mitbezahlen muss, so als ob man bei Starbucks Kaffeetrinken geht oder Anzüge von Hugo Boss kauft... Soll mir mal keiner erzählen, daß der Name nix damit zu tun hat.

Aber wie gesagt, das war nicht mein Anliegen, mir isses egal, was einer für sein Angelzeug ausgibt, jeder wie er will und/oder kann... #h


----------



## BeeJay (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@ Steffen:
Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe ja auch keinen Goldesel, sondern einen von mir mit gutem gewissen festgelegten Etat für Angelzeug und kaufe nur gezielt. 

Bei machen Produkten fällt einem schon auf, dass die Entwickler sich ein paar Gedanken mehr gemacht haben, als andere, die seit 10 Jahren im Grunde dasselbe leicht modifiziert und mit anderen Farben bauen.
Sicher kann man darüber streiten, ob verschiedene Details etwas bringen, aber ich werfe an der gleichen Rute/Rolle/Schnur einen Illex-Wobbler fast doppelt so weit, wie einen vergleichbaren Rapala und habe bei gleichem Führungsstil weniger Fehlattacken. 
Das ist zumindest für mich ein Kriterium, Markenname hin- oder her. 

BeeJay


----------



## peterSbizarre (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@beejay
angesichts aller *freaks* die gerade dabei waren sich für die illex-produkte stark zu machen musste ich einfach einschreiten. leider habe ich nicht gelernt das auf einem anderen niveau zu tun.

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! ich hab euch nur verarscht! :q 

mittlerweile bin ich selbst stolzer besitzer eines *arnaud 100 plongeant* in der farbe *ghost iwashi*. und das alles für nur schlappe 17?!!!
ich bin wirklich hell auf begeistert von dem wobbler! im gegensatz zu anderen wobblern bringt er einen erheblichen wurfweiten-vorteil und erverheddert sich niemals in der schnur! allerdings liegt er hinter anderen spinnködern etwa blinkern in sachen wurfweite um einiges zurück.
ausserdem hat er ein sehr schönes finish, welches aber an steinen, fischzähnen oder einfach nur den spitzen haken des wobblers selbst schnell zerkratzt. deshalb liegt der bildhübsche wobbler jetzt bei mir zu haus in der vitriene neben meiner neuen hardy palakona, wo ihn alle bewundern können.
ja also was soll ich sagen... holt euch diese wobbler!!!
man muss sie einfach haben!!!  #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@BeeJay:
Na dann sind wir ja gar nicht soweit voneinander "entfernt"  

Grüße aus Enzheim, der "Weltmetropole"


----------



## BeeJay (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Kurze Info:
Rute&Rolle, Oktoberheft 2004, Seite 6-10: "Wobbler - Spiel im Strom".
Da sind einige Illex-Modelle zu sehen.
Tight lines,

BeeJay


----------



## peterSbizarre (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@beejay

gute idee. ich geh jetzt los und kauf mir die rute&rolle damit ich dann die unvollständige illex-wobbler-palette sehen kann. #6 
auf www.illex.fr kann man auch alle wobbler sehen nicht. :m


----------



## BeeJay (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Unglaublich aber wahr, es soll Leute geben, die das Heft schon besitzen. Manche haben es sogar abonniert (ja ich weiss, du nicht, Jahresabo kostet ja soviel wie zwei Illex-Wobbler). :q 
Im Übrigen haben wir es alle schon verstanden, dass du a) an den Ködern kein Interesse hast weil sie dir b) zu teuer sind.

Abgesehen davon zeigt die Illex-HP nur vier Modelle der (>20) in Deutschland erhältlichen Wobblertypen, nur mal so zur Info.
Wenn du Informationen zum Thema hast, darfst du dich gerne an der Diskussion beteiligen.
Deine Sticheleien und Kommentare bringen uns hier jedenfalls nicht wirklich weiter.

BeeJay


----------



## Regentaucher (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Servus zusammen,

meiner einer hatte die Wobbler auf der Anspo begutachten können. Mr. Japan Guru (den Namen kann ich mir einfach nicht behalten |uhoh: ) hatte ja eine glaubwürdige Vorstellung dieser Wobbler abgegeben. Beeindruckend war auch dieser Wurm....kennt das Teil jemand? Nuja, ein Stück längliches Gummi kann jeder ins Wasser halten, dachte ich. Neee....es kommt drauf an was du damit machst? Mr. JG gab auch einige interessante Statements ab, worüber man ganz klar streiten konnte. Z.b. dieser wo er meinte das die meisten Angler eigentlich mehr eine harte Rute einsetzen als eine weiche (jetzt mal vom männlichen Aspekt abgesehen |supergri ) was aber seiner meinung nach falsch ist, da die Fische lieber eine weichere Rute bevorzugen (wenn Sie überhaupt eine bevorzugen). Naja, leuchtet auch ein....es waren auch noch andere interessante und kluge Sätze dabei - Faktum der Mann hat Ahnung!

Die Wobbler waren imho absolut tötlich! Der Lauf und das Verhalten unter Wasser hatte ich nur bei sehr wenigen Wobblern gesehen. An diesem Produkt hängen mit Sicherheit einige Jahre Entwicklung und jede Menge Know How dran, das erkennt jeder der sich als sogennanter Wobbler Freak outet  

Natürlich zählen für mich als Kaufendscheidung auch die Aspekte die Jeebay einbringt, was Verarbeitung oder z.b. das mit den Kugeln -betrifft.

Aber ich meine, es ist nicht damit getan - das Teil einfach ins Wasser zu werfen und zu warten bis einer anbeisst! Die führung & handhabung dieser Illex, Mann`s, Rappalas, Salmos und wie sie alle heissen - machts, sonst beisst beim teuersten Wobbler in der Hand eines unfähigen auch nix |supergri


----------



## BeeJay (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich zählen für mich als Kaufendscheidung auch die Aspekte die Jeebay einbringt, was Verarbeitung oder z.b. das mit den Kugeln -betrifft. Aber ich meine, es ist nicht damit getan - das Teil einfach ins Wasser zu werfen und zu warten bis einer anbeisst! Die führung & handhabung dieser Illex, Mann`s, Rappalas, Salmos und wie sie alle heissen - machts, sonst beisst beim teuersten Wobbler in der Hand eines unfähigen auch nix


Japp, volle Zustimmung. 
Das gilt aber eigentlich generell und nicht nur beim Angeln. Steck mal einen x-beliebigen Autofahrer in Schumis Ferrari. *gg
Ich glaube aber genau das macht die Kunstköderangelei so interessant - weil man sich mit seinem "Spielzeug" auseinandersetzen muss. Von nix kommt nix...

BeeJay (der, der mit ebay nix zu tun hat) |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

was mich an den Wobblern vor allem überzeugt hat, sind die Haken.
Wenn man so ein Teil anfaßt kommt man kaum noch los - habe sowas
noch nie erlebt. Man klebt förmlich an den Haken fest.


----------



## Albrecht (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo zusammen!
Als ich vor einiger Zeit den Artikel im Raubfisch sah, in dem Hiroshi Takahashi auf Rapfen wobbelte wollte ich sofort so eine coole gelbe Rute... aber ich finde, trotz extrem-gegoogel keinen Shop der Illex Ruten führt.

Es währe nett wenn jemand eine Bezugsadresse posten würde.

Albrecht


----------



## Diabolos (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

HY Albrecht,


Du wirst auch keine Adresse finden wo die Ruten führt
zumindest noch nicht !!
Die Ruten gibt Offiziell erst ab Mitte Dezember zum Kaufen !!

Sind aber nicht ganz billig wie Du bestimmt weist falls noch Fragen
offen sind kannst Dich gerne bei mir melden !!

Gruß Diabolos


----------



## Dorschi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Gibt es die Haken irgendwo einzeln?
Was für ein Hersteller ist das denn?
Da könnte man ja seine Lieblingswobbler nochmal tunen.
Finde, es gibd da so einige Diskrepanzen zwischen Wobbler mit seinen Eigenschaften und dann den verwendeten Haken!


----------



## vero (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Die drillinge bekommt man auch einzelnd. Von welcher firma die drillinge sind kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## BeeJay (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Die gibts im 10er-Pack, sind - wie könnte es anders sein, von Illex - und kosten in manchen Geschäften sogar weniger als die Gamakatsu. Allerdings ist es schwerer, an die Größen 4 und 2 ranzukommen, SENSAS als Vertreiber ist da offenbar nicht ganz so hinterher...
Ich hab fast alle meine Rapalas mit den Illex-Haken ausgestattet... :6

BeeJay


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@beejay


			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> a) an den Ködern kein Interesse hast


stimmt nicht! 
ich hatte zumindest zeitweise interesse an den ködern und besitze deshalb auch einen.


			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Sticheleien und Kommentare bringen uns hier jedenfalls nicht wirklich weiter.


 ohhh schade... jetzt hab ich deine gefühle verletzt, das wollte ich wirklich nicht.|pftroest: 

ausserdem: in wie fern *weiterbringen*?! 
und welche *diskussion* meinst du?
über die illex-wobbler und -ruten wurde so ziemlich alles wichtige (u.a. von dir)gesagt.
und zwar dass es sich um qualitiv hochwertige, aber überteurte produkte handelt, die nicht gerade für den deutschen markt konzipiert sind, was man dann auch an der mangelhaften vermarktung erkennen kann. das gibst du ja selbst ganz offen zu:





			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> SENSAS als Vertreiber ist da offenbar nicht ganz so hinterher...


denn die verkaufen eigentlich viel lieber futtermittel und haben es eigentlich garnicht nötig sich anzustrengen. das wiederum müssen dann aber ihre kunden tun für die das ganze zu einer echten aufgabe ausartet, sie müssen praktisch um den wucher-kauf kämpfen!(der kauf eines solchen produktes wird, auf psychologischer ebene betrachtet, zum +fangersatz+. das beruht auf dem grundshema jagen und *sammeln* oder besser: jagen und *kaufen*.)
haben die käufer endlich ihr ziel erreicht, sind sie unheimlich stolz auf sich und möchten ihren erfolg mit anderen teilen. 
da sich aber in ihrem umkreis nicht wirklich jemand für kleine plastik-fische für 17€ und gelbe ruten im wert eines monatsgehalts interessiert, suchen diese personen internetportale, sog. boards auf. 
das ist auch nicht weiter schlimm solange es sich auch um wirkliche schnäppchen handelt! und es sollten dann auch einmal fangberichte von schleimigen fischen ohne tauchschaufel folgen... |kopfkrat 

deine momentane inszenierung und deine aussagen lassen sich am besten durch den werbeslogan *illex. weil ich es mir wert bin!* charakterisieren.|supergri 

es gibt also frauen die kaufen schuhe von louis vuiton und es gibt beejays die kaufen wobbler von illex, und, das ist das schlimme, versuchen andere von ihrem tun zu überzeugen.#d


also beejay:
zwar nix neues mehr über die illex-dinger gelernt, dafür aber über die hintergünde deines eigenen verhaltens.#6  

falls dir jetzt immer noch kein licht aufgegangen ist: meine belehrungen enden hier. d.h. ich werde mir diesen thread nicht mehr anschauen und lasse dich und deine gefolgschaft in frieden. 
auch wünsche ich von niemandem pn's zu diesem thema.


----------



## Regentaucher (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @beejay
> 
> und zwar dass es sich um qualitiv hochwertige, aber überteurte produkte handelt, die nicht gerade für den deutschen markt konzipiert sind, was man dann auch an der mangelhaften vermarktung erkennen kann. das gibst du ja selbst ganz offen zu:



Sorry, aber das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gelesen habe!

Das kann nur einer Schreiben, der von Marketing, Verkauf, Produktpräsentation und nicht zuletzt vom Wobbler-Markt als ganzen überhaupt keine Ahnung hat....

Lass es lieber! :v


----------



## Albrecht (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo Leute,
um auf die Ruten zurückzukommen... existieren eigentlich keine Bilder von den Teilen? Ich habe auch nicht herausfinden können ob die Ruten für Multi- oder Stationärrollen gebaut sind.

PH Albrecht


----------



## Greg (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> um auf die Ruten zurückzukommen... existieren eigentlich keine Bilder von den Teilen? Ich habe auch nicht herausfinden können ob die Ruten für Multi- oder Stationärrollen gebaut sind.
> 
> PH Albrecht


 
Gibt es in beiden Ausführungen.ALs spincast und für Stationärrollen.  Es kann aber möglich sein,dass nur die Stationärart für den deutschen Markt vorgesehen ist  #c  .


cu


----------



## schroe (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Es wäre schön, wenn sie auch die Multi - Versionen auf den Markt bringen würden. Damit wär dann endlich eine Lücke hier in Deutschland gestopft. Muß man nicht länger nach Loomis suchen.
Natürlich nur für mein "alter ego".


----------



## Greg (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Aber wo ich hier die Loomis in beiden Versionen vorziehen würde.Besser als alle Illex sind sie selbst vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schon.

Meiner persönlichen Erfahrnung nach.


cu


----------



## Albrecht (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hi Greg,
du sprichst von persönlicher Erfahrung mit Illex Ruten.
Werden die Dinger in Frankreich schon verkauft?

LG Albrecht


----------



## Greg (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Greg,
> du sprichst von persönlicher Erfahrung mit Illex Ruten.
> Werden die Dinger in Frankreich schon verkauft?
> 
> LG Albrecht


 
Keine Ahnung  ob sie hier schon verkauft werden. Ich wohne hier noch nicht lange.


Meine habe ich aus Taiwan. Ist eine echte trotz des Herkunftsland  . In Taiwan gibts erstaunlich gute Angelgeschäfte.


cu


----------



## BeeJay (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Greg schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung  ob sie hier schon verkauft werden. Ich wohne hier noch nicht lange.


Das Warten hat ein Ende...
Seit heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Ashura-240M.  :q  :q  :q 
Hab sie mit breitem Grinsen aus dem Angelladen getragen - pünktlich zu Weihnachten.  #6 
Testberichte folgen... 

@Micky Finn: Ruten gibts nun in besagtem Laden zu begutachten. Bin nun gerüstet, vielleicht schaffen wirs ja mal gemeinsam ans Wasser... 

Frohe Weihnachten an alle,

BeeJay


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Stell doch mal ein paar Fotos von dem edlen Stock rein


----------



## schroe (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hi Bee Jay,
Glückwunsch zu dem neuen "Stock". :m

Schließe mich dem Thilo an,.............Bilder! :q 

Und natürlich eine Kurzbeschreibung. 
Gibts die Ashuras jetzt auch hier mit Trigger?

Wünsche natürlich auch frohe Weihnachten. #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@beejay

johh ho ho, herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem tollen kauf mann!!!

2,40m, wg 8-28g 
ca. 340€ 

auf was kann man denn damit angeln???


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

wahrscheinlich auf Aal, Hecht und Barsch - würde ich sagen,

bin aber auf die Bilder gespannt; wenn es welche gibt.
wenn, aber dann bitte Originalbilder.

Frohes Fest!


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@thiloNRW





			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich auf Aal


denke ich auch. dann aber nicht mit illex-wobblern! :q


----------



## Blob (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Petersbizarre ich dacht du bist beleidigt und willst hier nicht mehr posten.

 Gratz zum schönen Weihnachtsgeschenk an sich selbst .


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

die Bilder ...


----------



## peterSbizarre (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@blob





			
				Blob schrieb:
			
		

> Petersbizarre ich dacht du bist beleidigt und willst hier nicht mehr posten.


falsch gedacht! ich schrieb dass ich hier nicht mehr posten will, weil ich es für hoffnungslos halte. aber wer hat behauptet dass ich mich an mein wort halte? :q 

diese ruten sind wirklich ein interessantes thema. 
ich glaub ich bau mir meine eigene ashura um auch so cool zu sein wie beejay!
dazu werde ich mir eine der billigsten 2,40m langen glasfasersteckruten auf dem markt besorgen und dazu dann noch das hässlichste honiggelb im baumarkt. 
danach wird jeder der mich am wasser damit sieht denken dass ich mit 'ner ashura fische! :q 
das wird mein weihnachtsgeschenk!!! #6


----------



## Blob (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Tja Neid ist schon was feines? 

 Aber das ist so typisch fürs Internet, Leute, die alles schlecht machen ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben. Ich mein ich hab die Rute selber noch nie in den Händen gehabt, geschweige denn gefischt, genauso, wie du wahrscheinlich, deswegen sage ich auch nix dazu. Lass es doch einfach mal sein, ich glaub niemand will deine sinnfreien und unlustigen Beiträge hier lesen.


----------



## peterSbizarre (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@blob

neid spielt da bei mir eher eine untergeordnete rolle. ich besitze auch eine rute im gleichen preissegment und wäre wohl auch in der lage mir so ein gelbes ding kaufen.
nur mache ich es nicht.  


			
				Blob schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es doch einfach mal sein,


nö!:q :q  :q 


			
				Blob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist so typisch fürs Internet, Leute, die alles schlecht machen ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben.


es kommt nicht primär durch die anonymität des inetzes. ich würde dir oder sonst wem dasselbe auch ins gesicht sagen. 


			
				Blob schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub niemand will deine sinnfreien und unlustigen Beiträge hier lesen.


danke, wirklich vielen dank blob! #h sowas höre ich wirklich gerne! :l  ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ein board-mitglied meine beiträge zu schätzen weiss! #6


----------



## schroe (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@ Blob,
lohnt nicht...........

@Beejay,
danke für das Einstellen der Bilder. 
Jetzt kann ich mir ein ungefähres Bild von der Rute (Grifflänge, Griffart) machen.
Auf den Bildern in irgendeiner Zeitschrift hielt der japan. Entwickler, Hamakuro glaube ich heißt er, eine Reihe kurzer Triggerruten in den Händen. Ich hoffte, Illex würde eine dieser Baitcaster mit auf den europ. Markt werfen, wenn es denn eine Illex war. Mal sehen was die sonst noch entwickelt haben.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

dat sind aber keine Originalbilder, oder bist du Werbefachmann?


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@schroe





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> lohnt nicht...........


seh ich genau so! für die ruten lohnt's sich nicht! #6 #h


----------



## schroe (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Der Regentaucher hat ein von dir entliehenes Zitat,



> Sorry, aber das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gelesen habe!
> Das kann nur einer Schreiben, der von Marketing, Verkauf, Produktpräsentation und nicht zuletzt vom Wobbler-Markt als ganzen überhaupt keine Ahnung hat....
> 
> Lass es lieber!



mit diesen wohlwissenden und verständlichen Worten kommentiert.

Überflüssig zu erklären auf was sich DAS "Lohnt nicht" bezieht ( beachte hier den Genus i- neutrum. Die Boardsoftware würde hier nur XXXXXXXXX akzeptieren).#h


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@schroe





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> ( beachte hier den Genus i- neurtum.


ja, es ist wirklich schon fast ein genuss hier zu schreiben. aber was ist ein neurtum?

also ich denke ich höre jetzt aber wirklich auf hier zu schreiben. die ruten, die wobbler und die marke scheinen euch so ans herz gewachsen zu sein, dass ihr womöglich früher oder später das illex-killerteam, bestehend aus japanischen ninjas+jackie chan, auf mich ansetzt. |scardie: 
von daher möchte ich mich für das bisher gesagte hiermit entschuldigen:
die wobbler der marke illex sind sehr, sehr hochwertig und gut! und die ruten bestimmt erst recht! nur die leute die damit angeln und sich damit brüsten die sind


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

damn! da fehlte noch was am ende! 
hat die system-software das jetzt irgendwie nicht akzeptiert oder was?
sry jungs! 
aber ihr könnt euch doch auch denken was da stünde, oder?#h #h  :l


----------



## BeeJay (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bee Jay,
> Glückwunsch zu dem neuen "Stock". :m
> Schließe mich dem Thilo an,.............Bilder! :q
> Und natürlich eine Kurzbeschreibung.
> Gibts die Ashuras jetzt auch hier mit Trigger?


Jajaja, ich bin ja schon da. War über Weihnachten zu diversen Besuchen in der Republik unterwegs.   
Die Bilder wurden übrigens von Meridian gepostet, nicht von mir - ich war ja weg... 

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, einen Triggergriff gibt es nicht, da der wesentliche Clou bei der Rute die variable Verstellung der Rollenhalterung ist. Der Fuji-Rollenhalter besteht aus *zwei* mittels Schraubringen einstellbaren Einschüben, in denen der Rollenfuß zu liegen kommt. Dadurch ist es unmöglich, einen Triggerdorn zu befestigen (damit wäre ja die Verstellmöglichkeit im Eimer).
Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, sind die Ruten für den Einsatz mit Stationärrollen gedacht, die 2,40m-Variante besitzt entsprechende Low-Rider Fujiringe, die die Schnur so dicht am Blank führen, dass der Einsatz mit einer Multirolle kein Problem wäre, daher fiel meine Wahl auf die 2,40er Version. Ich muss nicht betonen, dass alle Bestandteile der Rute nur vom Feinsten sind. Die SIC-Einlagen reichen gut um die Fassung herum, sodass es von dort auch kein Problem geben dürfte, die Einlage des Spitzenrings ist ausreichend groß.

Leider sind die 1,8m und die 2,10m Version mit im unteren Bereich weit abstehenden Ringen bestückt (ähnlich wie die Beringung der Shimano Antares), sodass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass man damit in Kombi mit einer (Low-Profile)Baitcaster wirklich Freude hätte.
Wer also auf Baitcaster steht, der ist definitiv mit einer Loomis besser bedient. Leute wie ich, die primär eine Rute für Stationärrolle suchen, werden mit der Ashura aber viel Spass haben…
Wer in Sachen Fuji-Ringe googeln will, hier die Beringung in Fuji-üblicher Benennung:
1,90 und 2,10m : FST + LSG + YSG
2,40 und 2,70m: MNST + LDBSG + LCSG
3,00m: FST + LNSG + MNSG

Gilt für die 2,40m und die 2,70m:
Klasse finde ich, dass die (Einsteg)Ringe im Spitzenteil (also dort, wo die Rute am meisten arbeitet) sehr dicht am Blank verlaufen (LDBSG) und dieser dadurch durch die Zugbelastung nur gebogen und nicht zu stark durch Torsion belastet wird. Die unteren vier Ringe sind Fuji Lowrider-Dreisteg-Ringe (LCSG), die aber zwischen vorderem und hinterem Bindepunkt einen so großen Abstand besitzen, sodass die Biegung des Blanks nicht zu stark gestört wird.
Wie auf den bereits geposteten Bildern zu sehen, ist das Handteil zweigeteilt und durch eine weitere Kohlefasermatte verstärkt.

Alles in allem ist die Rute sauber verarbeitet, ein leichter Wermutstropfen (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes) sind Spritzer des Bindelacks auf den SIC-Einlagen, was irgendwie eine branchenübliche Krankheit zu sein scheint. Mit geeignetem Werkzeug ist der Lack aber schnell, sauber und einfach zu entfernen.
Abstand Rutenende bis Vorderkante des hinteren Rollenschuhs:
minimal: 328mm 
maximal: 365mm
Bei gutem Willen vielleicht noch +/- 8mm, da es keinen Endanschlag zum Moosgummi gibt. Abstand Rollenhalter mittige Stellung bis 1. Ring 550mm.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit den Infos etwas helfen und Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Herzliche Grüße,

BeeJay


----------



## Micky Finn (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> @Micky Finn: Ruten gibts nun in besagtem Laden zu begutachten. Bin nun gerüstet, vielleicht schaffen wirs ja mal gemeinsam ans Wasser...
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten an alle,
> 
> BeeJay



Hallo BeeJay,

Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Stock. Wir werden mal pimsen und was ausmachen. 
Der fehlende Trigger war dann doch das KO-Kriterium und die Entscheidung für die Loomis, da selbst die kleine Calcutta durch ihr Gewicht und die linkslastige Gewichtsverteilung mit einem Trigger einfach besser zu handeln ist.

Bin gespannt wie sich deine neue Rute wirft, können ja dann mal Vergleichen, ich bring dann noch die HenkSimonz Baitcaster in 1,80 mit.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Regentaucher (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

na auf den Vergleich bin ich mal gespannt  

@Schroe: ooohhh, haben wir jetzt den guten peterS vergrault?

 :g 

naja, wenigstens aus dem Thread :q


----------



## Micky Finn (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Regentaucher,

Vergleich ist immer relativ, da gibts ja mehrere vor allem auch subjektive Faktoren. BeeJay´s Illex mißt ja immerhin 2,40 und auch von der Griffgestaltung sieht die Geschichte ja ganz anders aus als die 1,80 und 1,95 Einhand-Triggerruten.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt und neugierig.

@Thilo
mit kleine Calcuttas meine ich die 251 und die 201. Haben beide ca. 280 Gramm und sind durch die Getriebeeinheit leicht linkslastig. Ist sicher kein Problem aber mit Trigger fühlt sich das ganze auch mit "lockerer" Hand stabiler an.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## BeeJay (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Wir vergleichen da sowiso Äpfel mit Birnen. Die Loomis sind von Grund auf als Triggerruten konzipiert, die Ashuras als "Spinning"-Rute für die Stationärrolle. Jede hat also ihr besonderes Einsatzgebiet. 
An vielen meiner Lieblingsplätze kann ich mit ner Baitcaster nicht viel anfangen, da dort ein ausladender Wurf meist nicht drin ist, daher fiel meine Wahl vorerst auf die Illex-Rute. Eine Länge von 2,40m ist für den Multi-Einsatz auch 'n büschn lang. 
Jetzt werde ich erstmal ausgiebig testen, dann sehen wir weiter. Dass die Rute von solider Qualität sein würde war klar, jetzt muss das Dingens auch am Wasser zeigen, was es kann. :g 
Herzliche Grüße,

BeeJay

P.S.: Angelruten sind Gebrauchsgegenstände, keine Statussymbole. Qualität, Sonderanfertigungen und Kleinstserien rechtfertigen einen höheren Preis. Es ist irgendwie traurig, dass man auf so etwas hinweisen muss.


----------



## schroe (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo BeeJay,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche und kompetente Beschreibung der Ashuras.  #6 
Ich denke, sie wird dir eine Menge Spaß bringen. Die Top Verarbeitung, gepaart mit den hochwertigen Komponenten und den innovativen Detaillösungen spricht ja schon mal für die Ashuras.

Hoffentlich kommt sie hier bald mal in den heimischen Laden. Würde sie gerne mal live sehen/begrabbeln dürfen.

Kaufen werde ich sie, zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit, selbst wenn die Rute mich bis zum Bewußtseinsverlust begeistern würde. Erstmal ist wohl noch eine Einhand Trigger, a´la Micky dran. :q

@Regentaucher,
wenn er denn sachlich bliebe .......... #d


----------



## Regentaucher (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Micky: deswegen verwende ich gern diesen da -->

Vergleiche in diesem Bereich sind meistens immer relativ, denn wie Beejay ja auch meinte, steckt da der Obstkorb drinn :q

Schroe: habs schon lange vorher aufgegeben |rolleyes


----------



## Micky Finn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo Thilo,

doch die 201 gibts meines Wissens offiziell ab 2005 auch in Germany - Abweichend von der Bezeichnung ist sie aber nicht kleiner als die 251. 

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## BeeJay (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Also, nun mal ein kleiner Testbericht für die Ashura 240. Es sei daran erinnert, dass diese Rute speziell zum Wobblerfischen entwickelt wurde.

Komponenten:  Fuji-*Vollausstattung*, Doppel-Rollenhalter und Ringe (MNST + LDBSG + LCSG). 
Um es kurz zusammenzufassen: der Blank ist einfach ein Traum. Anschläge kriegt man selbst mit Monoschnüren problemlos durch, die Balance stimmt auch absolut. Das übrigens gab den Ausschlag für mich zum Kauf genau dieser Rute. Die Biegung des Blanks ist erwartungsgemäß harmonisch - im Spitzenteil sensibel und biegsam, aber mit Übergang im mittleren Drittel zum Handteil hin vergleichsweise bretthart mit ausreichenden Reserven für Hecht, Zander, Rapfen und Co. :q 

Über die Wurfeigenschaften brauche ich nicht viele Worte verlieren:  :l 
Ich dachte, ich mach gleich den Extremtest mit einem Illex Chubby (4gr Ködergewicht, 38mm Länge) in folgender Konfiguration:
Ashura + TwinPower 2500 FA + StroftGTP Typ3 + Fluocarbonvorfach -> einhändig und ohne Kraft 35m Wurfweite. 
Gedanke1: hä? - Gedanke 2, 3 & 4: Wahnsinn! - neuer Wurf: noch besseres Ergebnis…! 
Ich habe verschiedene Wobblergewichte durchprobiert, erreichbare Distanz und Wurfgenauigkeit sind meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als bei der korrespondierenden Aspire. Der Wurfgewichtsbereich stimmt absolut, sogar noch mit Reserven nach oben hinaus. :g 

Ich vergebe mal Punkte von 1 (naja) bis 10 (super):
Für die verbauten Komponenten ganz klar eine 10 – mehr geht wirklich nicht. Eigens entwickelter Blank, Fuji,…
Für den Blank selbst eine glatte 10, dieses Teil hat mich vollständig überzeugt.
Für die Handhabung eine 9, weil meines Erachtens 5-8cm mehr Abstand zwischen Rollenhalter und erstem Ring nicht geschadet hätten.
Für die Verarbeitung vergebe ich eine 9. 
Die Ringwicklungen sind aus sehr hellgelben Bindegarn, welches lackiert leicht durchsichtig wird und man so die Ringbasis etwas durchscheinen sieht - ästhetisch etwas unschön genauso wie die Rutenlackspritzer auf den SIC-Einlagen, so etwas sollte eigentlich in dieser Preisklasse nicht vorkommen. Gut, das ist eher nebensächlich, da die Spritzer entfernbar sind und die Wahl des Garnes nur die Optik betrifft.

Fazit: ein paar Kleinigkeiten findet man immer, dennoch ist die Ashura 2,40m jeden Cent wert. Ich persönlich betrachte das 2,40er Modell als die beste Rute aus der ganzen Serie. 
Alle Freunde des etwas filigraneren Wobblerfischens werden voll auf ihre Kosten kommen.#6

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo BeeJay! 
Danke für den knappen, aber guten Test! Habe mir diese Rute schon beim Regentaucher geordert und Du bestätigst mich hier vollkommen. Genau das war der Zweck, für den ich die Rute haben wollte. Jetzt freu ich mich doppelt!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

*Beejay* ... Guter Bericht    #6   

mfg
meridian​


----------



## BeeJay (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

So, die neuen Illex-Ruten werfen ihre Schatten voraus - allerdings auf einem ganz anderen Sektor. 

Da ein gewisser Hiroshi Takahashi offenbar jetzt auch bei der Entwicklung der Pezon & Michel Ruten mitmischt, überrascht es kaum, dass jetzt die neuen Serien der für das erste Quartal 2006 erwartenen Ashura Black & Blue irgendwie ähnlich sehen.

Ich habe heute meine P&M Spécialist Jig (1,90m, 7-21gr WG) nach Hause getragen - Vollausstattung mit Fuji Alconite Beringung (6+T) und Fuji Rutenhalter inklusive.
Guckst du:

























...und da sich jetzt alle fragen, was der Stock wohl kosten mag - biddeschön:  €105,-. 

Ich denke, dass da im 2006er P&M Programm eventuell auch eine andere wobblertaugliche Rutenserie als echte Alternative für Ashura-ist-mir-zu-teuer-Angler heranreift... :q
Sicher keine Highend-Rute, aber gewiss ein solides "Angelwerkzeug" ála Skeletor.
[...ohne den P&M Katalog gesehen zu haben, also keine Gewähr meinerseits...] 
TL, #h

BeeJay


----------



## Darry (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hi Beejay,

dat Teil von Pezon & Michel sieht ja mal sehr interessant aus. Würde mich doch sehr interessieren wo ich diese Rute anschauen kann. Gibt es evtl. einen Online-Shop der Pezon & Michel Ruten anbietet?

Wäres super wenn du mir da weiterhelfen könntest.

Gruß


----------



## BeeJay (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es evtl. einen Online-Shop der Pezon & Michel Ruten anbietet?
> Wäres super wenn du mir da weiterhelfen könntest.


In einem Onlineshop habe ich die Ruten noch nicht gesehen.
Pezon & Michel wird aber soweit ich weiß wie Illex über Sensas vertrieben. Jeder Angelladen, der Sensas führt, sollte an die Ruten in erträglicher Zeit rankommen.
Der Katalog für 2006 ist aber noch nicht raus (letztes Jahr gab es in D noch nicht mal einen für Kunden, zumindest bekam ich keinen in die Finger). |kopfkrat 

Das oben vorgestellte Stöckchen muss sich aber noch bewähren, Testergebnisse gibt es nach meinem nächsten Fischen. 

Aber diese Jigrute machte auf mich sofort einen sehr guten Eindruck, zum Vertikalfischen vom Boot und auch von der Spundwand im Kanal aus geradezu ideal. Es gibt sie auch in 2,10m, genauso wie bei der 1,90m mit zwei Wurfgewichten (7-21gr und 12(?)-28gr).
...und bei dem Preis (+Fuji Vollausstattung)...
Achja, der Blank ist _einteilig_, das Handteil ist zum Transport abziehbar (wie schon von der 1,90/2,10er Ashura bekannt). 

Eigentlich wollte ich gestern nur neue Schnur auf meine Multi, aber wie schon so oft kam es anders... :q
Bei Bedarf mache ich gerne noch ein paar Fotos...
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Darry (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hi BeeJay,

das mit Sensas wusste ich, auf deren Website war ich gerade - war enttäuschend - keinerlei Info's über Illex und P&M.
Auf der Illex-HP sind wenigstens Bilder der neuen B&B-Serie, allerdings nur Details der Big-Game-Rute. Weist du was über die Freshwater-Serien?

Hast du die P&M Ruten bei deinem Dealer im Händlerkatalog einsehen können oder woher hattest du die Infos (wenn ich fragen darf) ?
Gibt es die P&M nur in 2 Längen?

Danke


----------



## Fisch1000 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Wenn die Illex Wobbler manchmal schon 30€ kosten, was sollen wir denn dann für die Ruten bezahlen? Wenn die Ruten allerdings dann auch so gut sind wie die Wobbler steht bald ein echter Knaller im Rutenregal. Hoffentlich machen sie es aber nicht wie Rapala die nur mit ihrem Namen SCH*** Ruten verkauft haben!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## BeeJay (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Illex-HP sind wenigstens Bilder der neuen B&B-Serie, allerdings nur Details der Big-Game-Rute.


Sensas ist leider nicht gerade ein Paradebeispiel, was Inhalt und Materialinfos anbelangt. |kopfkrat 


			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Weist du was über die Freshwater-Serien?


Noch nicht viel. Wir werden alle warten müssen, bis die Ruten in den Läden stehen.


			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es die P&M nur in 2 Längen?


Ich habe die Jigruten nur in den beiden Längen gesehen, für eine Jig- bzw. Vertikalrute aber auch vollkommen ausreichend. 


			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die P&M Ruten bei deinem Dealer im Händlerkatalog einsehen können oder woher hattest du die Infos (wenn ich fragen darf) ?


Ich durfte meine Nase kurz in den "Vorab-Privatkatalog" von Matthias Wachholz stecken - da kommt einiges an brauchbaren Ruten in die Läden. 
Leider hatte ich an dem Tag wenig Zeit und konnte auf die Schnelle nicht alles auswendig lernen. 

Nach bisher gesammelten Infos wird die B&B unter 200€ erhältlich sein, die Preise für die Yellow-Serie bleiben offenbar im bisherigen Bereich.
Zu den Eigenschaften der B&B Serie ist noch nicht viel verwertbare Info draußen.


			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Illex Wobbler manchmal schon 30€ kosten, was sollen wir denn dann für die Ruten bezahlen?


Dieses Thema hatten wir schon (siehe Anfang des Threads).
Das ist das selbe in grün, als würde einer ankommen und fragen, warum man sich denn ein *dickes* Auto kauft, denn ein 45 PS-Golf würde ja auch fahren... :q

Die Ashuras sind jetzt schon ein Jahr auf dem Markt und ich kenne noch keinen, der sich (außer über den Preis) beschwert hätte.
Diese Ruten besitzen entsprechend gute Blanks und fischen sich entsprechend gut, allerdings gehören sie nur in erfahrene Hände. Falsche(n) Transport/Lagerung/Gebrauch nehmen sie einem nämlich unter Umständen sehr übel. 

Da sich der Markt langsam "eingependelt" hat, bakommt man eine Ashura 240M schon für unter 300€. Im Laden geschickt verhandeln lohnt sich immer. |supergri 

BeeJay

\Edit: es geht mir hier um die Vorstellung von neuem Material und die möglichen Alternativen zu den ständig und immer vorgeschlagenen Spinnruten.
Das fehlt hier im AB nämlich wirklich. Auf die Frage nach einer geeigneten Rute kommt hier totsicher die Antwort: "...die Rute hab ich, die ist saugut...".
...aber keiner listet wirklich auf, *was* er an *seiner* Spinnrute nun *gut/schlecht/verbesserungsbedürftig* findet. 
Offenbar scheinen hier alle Angler "die" ultimative Angelrute ohne einen Fehler zu besitzen. :q :q :q

Zurück zum Thema:
Wie bei allen anderen Herstellern auch, gibt es auch bei P&M weniger epfehlenswerte Ruten. 
Man kann aber nicht abstreiten, dass P&M einige sehr schöne Stöckchen auf den Markt gebracht hat, die aber trotz der gebotenen Qualität und den sehr attraktiven Preisen nur sehr selten in deutschen Angelläden angeboten werden.

Warum ist mir leider ein Rätsel...


----------



## Pernod (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@BeeJay (letztes Jahr gab es in D noch nicht mal einen für Kunden, zumindest bekam ich keinen in die Finger). 

Doch,gab es.Ich hatte meinen von Fishermans Partner.


----------



## BeeJay (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Doch,gab es.Ich hatte meinen von Fishermans Partner.


Cool, dann ging der Katalog volle Lotte an mir vorbei (und das will was heißen). 
Dankeschön, #h

BeeJay


----------



## Pernod (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@BeeJay

Hab gerade noch mal den besagten Katalog durgesehen.Im 2005er gab es ein ähnliches Modell.Es hiess INVITATION JIG.Längen wie bei dem neuen Modell,sprich 1,80m und 2,10m.Wurfgewicht 12-28g.Das Griffteil war aus Vollkork mit Schraubrollenhalter und ebenso abnehmbar,wie bei der Neuen.

Das war nur zu informativen Zwecken.

Es wäre schön,wenn Du uns dann bei Gelegenheit einen Testbericht schreiben könntest.
Ich spekuliere nämlich auch schon auf dieses feine Rütchen.


----------



## BeeJay (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Die Invitation Jig hatte ich im Dezember erst gekauft und gestern im Laden gegen die neue Specialist Jig umgetauscht. 
Wie das Leben eben so spielt...

Irgendwie war ich auch froh drum - die Specialist Jig ist nämlich um Längen besser. :q

BeeJay

(Ich bin immernoch etwas verwirrt, dass ich den 2005 Katalog nicht inne Finger gekriegt habe...). |supergri


----------



## BeeJay (9. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Kleines Update: Ich hatte die neuen Ashura Black & Blue in der Hand - sieht soweit von der Bauart, den Komponenten usw. sehr solide und gut verarbeitet aus. #6 
Da ich im Moment an einer *Baitcaster* interessiert bin, lag mein Hauptinteresse bei folgenden drei Ruten:

* Die *B-183 MML Hard Bait Versatile* macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre und dürfte vom WG-Spektrum so ziemlich alles im Bereich Squirrel bis Arnaud abdecken. Für Angler, die den Räubern gerne auch ihre leichten Wobbler per Multi "zum Fraß vorwerfen" wollen - das passende Gerät. 

* Die *B-198 MH Jig & Worm Versatile* macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre. Sie besitzt einen steifen und harten Blank, um Fische zwischen Seerosen und sonstigem Bewuchs zügig "herausmanövrieren" zu können bzw. für den Anschlag, wenn mit im Gummiköder verborgener Hakenspitze gefischt wird - Angeln im "USA- und JP-Style" eben (Jigs, Carolina-, Texas- Splitshotrig usw.).
Den Einsatz beim "typisch europäischen" Vertikalangeln mit der Multi kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, genauso wie das Fischen mit Spinnerbaits - das Ding hat *Bumms*. Die 7-28gr WG darf man durchaus ernst nehmen. |supergri 

*Die *B-220 HH Big Game Special* wird die Anglerwelt definitiv spalten, da die Beringung extrem - wie nenne ich das jetzt - "ungewöhnlich", "komisch", "innovativ"(?) ist.
Der Leitring steht noch normal, wie bei jeder anderen Baitcasterrute, die darauf folgenden beiden sind jeweils un 30° nach links gedreht, sodass die Beringung ab dem 4. Ring wie bei einer normalen _Spinnrute_ nach _unten_ weist. |kopfkrat 
Siehe Fotos (leicht zu übersehen, aber wenn man es weiß): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Abbildung im (Online)Katalog stimmt also nicht ganz.
Für meine Begriffe eine wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftige "Big-Bait" Rute.

Spinnruten:
Von den "Streammasters" hatte ich nur die *Stream Master 2752 MH* in der Hand, mit ihren 2,75m wirkt sie aber schon leicht kopflastig. Der Rollenhalter besteht in der Mitte aus dunklem Holz, nicht etwa Kunststoff, wie man durch die Katalogfotos vermuten könnte.

Die *S-183 Light Rig Versatile *und *S-195 Power Finesse* hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, dies sind aber auch ganz heiße Kandidaten fürs Dropshotfischen auf Barsch & Co. oder das (U)L Forellenfischen.

Entgegen den Fotos im Katalog besitzen die Endkappen am Handteil einen Gummiring als Kratzschutz.
#h

BeeJay

P.S.: Ich konnte die Ruten natürlich nur im Laden begutachten, alle Angaben beruhen auf diesen "Trockentest". Ich habe mir eine Hard Bait Versatile bestellt - Testbericht folgt, sobald ich sie bekomme. :q


----------



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (10. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo,


wir haben heute wieder einige Asuhra Ruten bekommen.

Darunter auch die Die *S-183 Light Rig Versatile *und *S-195 Power Finesse.*

Wer möchte und kann diese, und andere, ab sofort bei uns anschauen.


Gruß


Patrick |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Danke für die Infos Bee Jay,
nun ich bin auf Deinen Testbericht gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ;-)


----------



## darksnake (10. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@ illex fischer


bin auf dem weg...


----------



## BeeJay (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Nachdem wir kollektiv (Vergleichs)Testfischen waren kann ich nun den ersten Erfahrungsbericht zur Illex Hard Bait Versatile abgeben. 

Setup: *B-183 MML Hard Bait Versatile* + *Shimano Calais 201-5* + *Trilene Sensithin 10lbs*. 
Die Rute ist für eine Schnurstärke zwischen 10-16lbs angegeben, ich lag also mit 10lbs am unteren Ende des Bereichs. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass eine 10lbs-Schnur (+ die übliche in den USA/JP Tragkraftreserve) einen realen Schnurdurchmesser von etwa 0,30mm bedeutet, empfand ich dies schon als sehr dick. :q










Die HBV ist sehr gut verarbeitet und macht mit dem in blau und (mattem) Schwarz gehaltenen Blank und den blauschwarzen Ringwicklungen wirklich Eindruck. 
Der Rollenhalter am abnehmbaren Handteil hält die Rolle bombenfest. Die zum Test verwendete Calais 201-5 ließ sich sehr gut umfassen sodass die Kombi sehr gut in der Hand liegt.

Die Aktion ist spitzenbetont, aber der Blank doch recht steif (im Vergleich zu der Kistler-Baitcaster von Rainer1962 - WG auch bis 3/4oz). Dadurch fielen die Wurfleistungen im unteren Wurfgewichtsbereich nicht so gut aus wie ich hoffte. Dennoch lassen sich Köder im angegebenen WG-Bereich damit komfortabel werfen, aber die Rute lädt sich ab 10gr beim Wurf merklich auf. Weitenrekorde mit extrem leichten Ködern sind also eher nicht zu erwarten, aber ausreichende DIstanzen z.B. mit einer Daiwa Alphas durchaus drin. 

Man bringt DDArnauds locker auf Weiten >35m (mein bester Wurf lag bei etwa 43m(*)), allerdings sind Arnauds mit ihrem gewicht schon grenzwertig. 
Zum Spaß habe ich auch mal einen Falkfish Spöket 28gr an die Schnur gebunden, der Wurf ging ohne Anstrengung locker auf über 50m(*). :q
Mit einem Squirrel61 (siehe Bild) kam ich selten weiter als 15m, was aber eher an der doch für die Rute eher überdimensionierten Calais gelegen haben dürfte. Vielleicht kann man das Ergebnis durch den Einsatz geflochtener Schnur und etwas mehr Übung noch etwas "tunen" - das bleibt noch zu testen. 

Fazit: 
* leichte, trotzdem stabile, sauber verarbeitete Rute
* hochwertige Aussattung, alle Komponenten bilden eine schlüssige Einheit
* genug Rückgrat, um auch größere Fische von Hindernissen wegzubewegen
* der Taper des Blanks entspricht zwar grundsätzlich dem einer Wobblerrute, reicht aber nicht an den der Ashura Yellow Serie heran (auch bei der "Schnelligkeit" nicht)
* mehr Sensibilität in der Spitze hätte nicht geschadet
* der *echte* Wurfgewichtsbereich liegt eher bei 6-14gr

Alles in allem eine sehr empfehlenswerte Rute, auch wenn man den Wurfgewichtsbereich nach oben "korrigieren" muss. Ich würde sie auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen. :q
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch mit meinem kleinen Bericht etwas helfen. #h

BeeJay


*Update*: Natürlich ist die Calais eine klasse Rolle, wenn auch für die Hard Bait Versatile _etwas überdimensioniert_. 
Eine Daiwa Alphas/Sol/Fuego bzw. eine Shimano Scorpion/Calcutta TE 51 wäre auf dieser Rute sicher besser aufgehoben. Trotzdem habe ich diesen kleinen Test mit der Calais gemacht, weil ich nicht warten wollte. :q

*Update 2*: Selbst wenn man innerhalb des für die Rute angegebenen Ködergewichtsbereichs bleibt, verliert der Blank im Laufe der ersten zwanzig Angeltage deutlich an Schnelligkeit gegenüber dem fabrikneuen Zustand. Das bedeutet, das leichte Köder wie ein Chubby oder ein Squirrel61 leichter und besser zu werfen sind, schwere Köder und Deep Diver den Blank aber schon erschöpfen. Der Ködergewichtsbereich verschiebt sich nach unten.
Trotz des Einsatzes von dehnungsarmer Monoschnur kann es in der Folge auch zu Problemen kommen, "spitz" beißende Fische anzuschlagen. 
Dabei verwandelt sich die Anfangs auf das erste Drittel der Rute beschränkte Aktion der Rute immer mehr einer ausgeprägten Semiparabolik.

Fazit: nach einem Jahr ständiger Benutzung zeigen sich deutliche Schwächen des Blanks un der Verarbeitung der Ringlackierung, die man von einer Rute dieser Preiskategorie eigentlich nicht erwarten sollte. Speziell die sich verändernden Blankeigenschaften sind eher nervig.

----
(*)alle Weitenangaben durch Berechnung (Anzahl der Kurbelumdrehungen*Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung) ermittelt, also keine exakten Werte!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Crazy Bericht Kollege 
(*ihr Ingenieure & Eure Peanuts*) #h .... angeln, angeln, angeln 

basti


----------



## BeeJay (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

...alles nur Spielzeug für die großen Jungs... :q :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo an alle,
wann immer ihr in der glücklichen Lage seid Bee Jay am Wasser zu treffen. Ein heißer Tip von mir!!!!!
Stellt euch in einen Meter Entfernung neben ihn, beobachtet ihn und ihr lernt schon allein vom zuschauen. Es wird dann garantiert nicht lange dauern und er wird euch das ein oder andere Geheimnis nicht nur anvertrauen sondern auch praxisbezogen zeigen. Er wird ALLLE Fragen, sind sie auch noch so einfach und logisch, in einer Art und Weise beantworten, die seinesgleichen sucht!!!!! Ich persönlich habe an diesem Tag nicht nur einen Chindler von ihm gerettet bekommen, sondern auch kleine Tips mit großer Wirkung aus der Praxis für die Praxis bekommen. Neben diesen "kleinen" Ratschlägen war auch noch eine kostenlose Einführung ins Drop Shot Angeln mit dabei. Bee Jay es war einfach ein schöner Tag mit euch. Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Treffen.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

das ist der gerettete Chindler


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Na wenn das kein Lob ist  .. PETRI !


----------



## Kurzer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ganz feiner Bericht! DANKE SCHÖN!!!


----------



## Pilkman (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Yupp, das nenne ich doch mal wieder einen Testbericht für eine Rute, wie er zu sein hat... #6

... da kann man sich wenigstens mal eine erste Vorabmeinung bilden! 

Absolut super, BeeJay! #h

PS:
Betreibst Du momentan die totale Aufrüstung oder kommt mir das nur so vor, weil Du uns im AB an den schicken Schätzchen teilhaben läßt? :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hey Rainer mein Freund, -> -N 

Das wäre mit Sicherheit ein schmerzhafter Verlust geworden ... einen der neuen Illex zu verlieren. Gott-Sei-Dank hat der Bunny seine Aufgabe gütlich erfüllt 

basti


----------



## BeeJay (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@rainer1962:
Danke für das große Lob... |rotwerden


			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> BeeJay es war einfach ein schöner Tag mit euch. Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Treffen.#6


Japp, ich auch. Dazu hat auch alles andere gepasst, Wetter, Gewässer, Leute,[...]. 
Meine Frau hat sich abends über den leichten Sonnenbrand, den ich mir eingefangen habe noch köstlich amüsiert - also rundum ein für alle Beteiligten gelungener Tag. :q

Bevor aber jetzt der Eindruck entsteht, ich würde jedem gleich sämtliche Geheimnisse ausplaudern - Vertrauen muss man sich verdienen und (du hast es gemerkt) das hast du auf alle Fälle. 


			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der gerettete Chindler


...war aber auch der einzige Fang des Tages... :q

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ja Meridian
hätt trotzdem heulen können, hab nen tn60 "abgeworfen"
aber der nächste Japandeal kommt bestimmt!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				BeeJay...war aber auch der einzige Fang des Tages... :q
 
BeeJay[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> für MICH der schönste in diesem Jahr#h


----------



## BeeJay (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Betreibst Du momentan die totale Aufrüstung oder kommt mir das nur so vor, weil Du uns im AB an den schicken Schätzchen teilhaben läßt? :q


Äh, Moment. 
Die P&M war eigentlich nicht geplant. Man geht in den Angelladen, weil mal 'ne Kleinigkeit braucht und kommt mit einer neuen Rute raus - das alte, leidige Problem. :q
Das Geld dafür war damals in meinem "Angelgerätetat" für das Quartal noch drin. 

...und totale Aufrüstung - nicht ganz...
Es geht mir nicht darum, andere mit irgendwelchem Material neidisch zu machen oder sowas. Mir fiel nur auf, dass es z.B. bei Fragen zu irgendwelchen Ruten selten *echte* Erfahrungsberichte gibt. Nehmen wir nur einmal das Wurfgewicht einer Rute als Beispiel...

Auch wenn diese "Testberichte" manchmal etwas subjektiv ausfallen (siehe Harrison-Thread), es ist zumindest schon einmal eine Hinweis, an dem man sich grob orientieren kann. Teilweise reichen auch schon Bilder, die einen Hintergrund als Bezugspunkt haben - "...das Material in seiner natürlichen Umgebung", würde Grzimek jetzt sagen... 

Kataloge sind meist schön und hochglänzend, aber man sieht Ruten selten mit Rolle monitert usw.. Das ist für meine Begriffe zu "steril", um sich wirklich eine Meinung zu bilden und nicht jeder hat einen Händler in der Nähe, der die gesuchte Rute zufällig zur Ansicht im Laden hat. |kopfkrat 

Vielleicht fühlt sich ja der eine oder andere Boardie jetzt ermutigt, seinerseits auch einen etwas detaillierteren Bericht über *seine* Neuanschaffungen zu schreiben (...und nicht nur Aussagen wie "...die ist gut..., das beste, was ich gefischt habe..."). 
Wenn nur jeder 10. der von meinem Bericht profitiert nachzieht - das wäre doch mal was. #6

Leider ist die Auswahl an leichten Baitcastern hier in Europa etwas mau. Ich hab schon unzählige Mails an diverse Händler in den USA und Japan verschickt, um zumindest eine kleine Infobasis aufzubauen, wie teuer einem eine spezielle Rute (+Versand) kommen wird (vor allem einteilige Baitcaster!).

Mit der Ashura hab ich jetzt nach dem Spatz-in-der-Hand"-Prinzip gearbeitet (bevor ich was in JP ooder den USA bestelle), aber du kannst Dir vorstellen, dass ich natürlich wieder mal *nicht* den Preis gezahlt habe, den einschlägig bekannte Händler für diese Ruten verlangen. 

Der von mir letztes Jahr geschmiedete Plan war, mir dieses Frühjahr eine Baitcasterkombi zuzulegen, darauf hab ich gespart und hab's durchgezogen.
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Pilkman (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hi BeeJay!



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> ... es geht mir nicht darum, andere mit irgendwelchem Material neidisch zu machen oder sowas. ...



Keine Sorge, das wird hier bestimmt niemand so auffassen, ich schon gar nicht! #h

War also absolut nicht negativ von mir gemeint, was ich oben scherzhaft gesagt habe, ganz im Gegenteil: Ich bin für solche Erfahrungsberichte von etwas exotischerem und höherwertigem Tackle als dem 0815-Zeugs, was jeder Höker stehen hat, mehr als dankbar! #6



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Die P&M war eigentlich nicht geplant. ... das Geld dafür war damals in meinem "Angelgerätetat" für das Quartal noch drin.



Deine PN-Info schlummert bei mir noch auf Verwahrung, bisher war die Kohle nämlich leider nicht über. #t 
Eine Entscheidung diesbezüglich sollte aber auch in den nächsten Wochen fallen... :q


----------



## BeeJay (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, das wird hier bestimmt niemand so auffassen, ich schon gar nicht! #h


Ich meinte das auch nur allgemein und keinesfalls auf dich bezogen. 
Leider wird dem, der gerne teures oder exotisches Material einsetzt immer wieder gerne Fetischismus oder Angebertum vorgehalten. Jeder der mir das nicht glaubt, gehe mal mit einer "gelben Rute" ans Wasser. :q
Ich hab damit kein Problem, wollte das aber bei meinem vorigen Post dennoch einfließen lassen. |supergri 


			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Deine PN-Info schlummert bei mir noch auf Verwahrung, bisher war die Kohle nämlich leider nicht über.
> Eine Entscheidung diesbezüglich sollte aber auch in den nächsten Wochen fallen...


Ich hab ja mit dem Deal nix zu tun. Das sollen die einschlägig bekannten Händler unter sich ausmachen. 
"Junger, tatkräftiger, begeisterter Angler sucht P&M-Rute zum Jigfischen zu einem anständigen Preis...". :q 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der mir das nicht glaubt, gehe mal mit einer "gelben Rute" ans Wasser.


Muss ich mal eine gelb lackieren? |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Naja Det,
ich denke du bist auch schon wegen Deiner Ruten und Rollen von der Seite angeschaut worden auch wenn sie nicht gelb sind, ne Sportex oder ne VT fischt ja auch nicht gerade jedermann. Du gehörst ja auch zu der Sorte die Ihre Erfahrungen gerne posten und damit anderen weiterhelfen#6


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

 p.s ne gelbe sportex wär ja mal was, ich bitte dann aber um ein Foto


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s ne gelbe sportex wär ja mal was, ich bitte dann aber um ein Foto


Die HM Turbo 1 sieht so doof aus in violett-braun, das wär mal ne Maßnahme. Und der Griff ist natürlich fällig! :q :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

ja mach mal Det und dann ein Foto!


----------



## darksnake (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

ich fische die gelbe Ashura jetzt bereits auch schon ein paar Wochen konnte bis jetzt leider nur nen paar Forellen mit ihr fangen wegen schonzeit muss aber sagen einfach geil 


Habe gerade gesteckt bekommen, das is Japan gerade ein neuer TN/60 rauskommt ;-)
Juhuuuuuuuuu mal sehen wann ich den ersten in der Hand habe....#h


----------



## F. Fröhlich (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo,


habe auch einen TN60

was ist der neue denn für einer?
Hast du gut mit dem alten gefangen?


----------



## darksnake (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Gibt ja bis jetzt 3 verschiedene TN/60 und jetzt kommt eine 4 Art hinzu was genau weiß ich nicht nur es kommt was neues!
Illex hatte nur einen TN/60 der war super kommt aber aufs Gewässer an!


----------



## F. Fröhlich (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Was gibt es denn da für 3 verschiedene TN60 ???????????????????????????

Kenne nur einen TN60 und den gabs in vielen  Farben.

Als modell kennst du 3 ? 

Welche sind das? 

Wo ist der unterschied?


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

guckst du hier: http://www.japantackle.com/Lures/Jackall_TN60.htm


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Illex hatte nur einen TN/60 der war super kommt aber aufs Gewässer an!


Sehr konkrete, eindeutige Aussage !

"Ich hatte mal nen Fahrrad .. das war super .. kam aber auf die Strasse an. Im Gelände wars shit .. aber es war super!"

Gibt für den TN/60 mehr als genug Alternativen .. 
*ARUKU SHAD von SPRO*






*RAT' L 'TRAP von Bill Lewis*





..zumal es den Rat in x Farben, Größen, Gewichtsklassen usw. gibt ..ebenfalls Sinkend, Suspending, Schwimmend ... 

Der große Rat kommt im Preis zwar an den Illex heran, aber weit weniger kostet der Aruku !

meridian

p.s.: @
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. es ist NICHT alles gut, was mit *I* beginnt & mit *X* endet !
Vielleicht erkennst Du es ja irgendwann mal. Vorher könntest Du damit beginnen Deine Aussagen mal etwas tiefgründiger zu begründen !
Nicht in solchen Formaten:
_"Der ist super .. kommt aber aufs Gewässer an"_


----------



## F. Fröhlich (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Guten Tag,

habe mir den link angeschaut. 

Trotzdem kann ich nicht erkennen was *darksnake *schreibt

_Zitat_

_Gibt ja bis jetzt 3 verschiedene TN/60 und jetzt kommt eine 4 Art hinzu was genau weiß ich nicht nur es kommt was neues!_
_Illex hatte nur einen TN/60 der war super kommt aber aufs Gewässer an!_


Es gibt zwar andere Wobbler die so aussehen aber TN60 sind das nicht.
Ich glaube das ist eine vollig falsche Info.

Warscheinlich nicht richtig aufgepasst, oder ;+


----------



## BeeJay (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				F. Fröhlich schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwar andere Wobbler die so aussehen aber TN60 sind das nicht. Ich glaube das ist eine vollig falsche Info.


Tja, ich stehe auch gerade im Wald... :q

Ich kenne auch nur 3 Typen: TN60, TN60 (Full Tungsten) und die Silent-Version. Die TNs sind natürlich gut, aber auch vergleichsweise teuer. 

Zu den Bill Lewis Rat'L'Traps - ich finde die nicht wirklich klasse. Verarbeitung solala, speziell die sinkenden Modelle brauchen eine höhere Anströmung, damit sie ordentlich arbeiten - in der Preisklasse gibt es besseres. 

Jackall/Illex ist trotz allem nicht wirklich immer das Ende aller Weisheit, auch wenn uns das viele Händler gerne Glauben machen wollen. :q
#h

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich stehe auch gerade im Wald... :q
> 
> Ich kenne auch nur 3 Typen: TN60, TN60 (Full Tungsten) und die Silent-Version. Die TNs sind natürlich gut, aber auch vergleichsweise teuer.
> 
> ...


 
Ich´nehme an Darksnake meint die Bauunterschiede mit den Kugeln, nämlich den normalen, dann den No Rattle (leise) und dann den mit Tungsten. 
Darksnake wird schon wissen was er meint.


----------



## F. Fröhlich (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Hallo Darksnake,

kannst du uns nicht eine antwort dazu schreiben?


_Darksnake wird schon wissen was er meint._


Eine antwort wäre die Lösung. 


_Jackall/Illex ist trotz allem nicht wirklich immer das Ende aller Weisheit, auch wenn uns das viele Händler gerne Glauben machen wollen_. :q


Mir ist der Hersteller eigentlich egal, aber:

Mit dem von Spro habe ich nichts gefangen 
Mit dem von Rapala nur Barsch
Mit dem Illex Barsch Zander und Hecht.

Mit eine anderen (ich glaube Abu) habe ich auch nichts gefangen. Natürlich bekommen die anderen auch kaum noch Gelegenheit ihr können zu beweisen.

Deshalb bin ich auch so neugierig auf den neuen TN60, wenn es stimmt.


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				F. Fröhlich schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bin ich auch so neugierig auf den neuen TN60, wenn es stimmt.


Die TN60 sind klasse, ich benutze sie auch sehr gerne, vor allem deshalb, weil sie schon bei leichtem Zug arbeiten und sie dadurch extrem langsam geführt werden können. #6 

Dumm nur, dass die Jungs bei SENSAS/Illex entschieden haben, sie aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen, nach meiner Info werden sie in Japan weiter produziert und verkauft, lediglich die Farben ändern sich über die Zeit (korrigiert mich, falls ihr aktuellere Infos habt). 

Nach meinen Erfahrungen schneiden die Rat'L'Traps im direkten Vergleich zu den Jackall/Illex TNs deutlich schlechter ab. Ich vermute es liegt an dem Umstand,dass die Illexe wirklich langsamer geführt werden können. 

Ich habe aber auch schon prima mit den Ratlin' Raps gefangen (Hecht und Barsch).
Gruß, #h

BeeJay


----------



## darksnake (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Gewicht: 13,8g
Länge: 6 cm
Name:
TN/60 IYOKEN Signature Model

sobald er rauskommt ist er in 6 Farben erhältlich!!!
Was es genau auf sich hat und was verändert wurde kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen.

Der TN/60 oder TN/50 sind meiner Meinung nach mit die besten Jackall Wobbler!
Laufverhalten sehr gut 
Verarbeitung wie immer sehr gut
eingearbeitete Metallippe, somit kommt es auf keinen Fall zu verletzungen des Plastikkörpers!
 @ Meridian: alle von dir gennannten Ausweichmodelle sind nur notlösungen im direkten Vergleich zum TN/60!
 Der Illex tn/60 macht unter Wasser einen morts Radau! Das ist nicht in jeden Gewässern von Vorteil! z.B. in Häfen wo schiffe liegen welche das Echo der Kugeln ungemein verstärken und zurückwerfen würde ich vom Illex abraten dann lieber den TN/60 oder /50 in silent gleiche eigenschaften im Laufverhalten aber halt leise und ohne RASSEL!
In großen Seen (Edersee) oder Flüssen Fulda Weser usw. ist es nach meinen Erfahrungen Tageszeit und Jahreszeit abhängig wie wann und auf was für einen TN/60 die Fische beissen!
TN/50 und TN/60 sind genial TN/70finde ich für mich Persönlich zu groß ( eher mit dem Doozer zu vergleichen) aber das macht jeder mit sich selbst aus!

Sobald ich von meinem Japaner neue Infos oder sogar den ersten neuen TN/60 bekomme werde ich berichten oder Fotos sprechen lassen.

So fertig....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> sobald er rauskommt ist er in 6 Farben erhältlich!!
> 
> @ Meridian: alle von dir gennannten Ausweichmodelle sind nur notlösungen im direkten Vergleich zum TN/60!


..Da spricht der Experte ! RESPEKT !
Nicht schlecht, dass eine Notlösung mit mehr als 120 Farbvarianten aufwarten kann, oder ? Da sieht man, dass dies ein Köder ist, der wirklich nichts zu bieten hat & keine Anhängerschaft findet & es eine sehr umfassende HP ALLEINE für diesen einen Köder gibt !



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> In großen Seen (Edersee) oder Flüssen Fulda Weser usw. ist es nach meinen Erfahrungen Tageszeit und Jahreszeit abhängig wie wann und auf was für einen TN/60 die Fische beissen!


Nennst Du mir bitte einen einzigen Köder, bei dem dies nicht der Fall ist !¿



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich von meinem Japaner neue Infos oder sogar den ersten neuen TN/60 bekomme werde ich berichten oder Fotos sprechen lassen.


Schönen Gruss an DEINEN Japaner !

meridian

p.s.: Fische mit Deinem TN/60 mal im Salzwasser


----------



## darksnake (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

http://www.jackallstyle.com/psp/index.html


Für alle ungläubigen und neider das ich was weiß was sie nicht wissen
hier ein Link is jetzt offiziell!!!

@ meridian was meinst du warum auf der Verpackung von Meinem TN/60 for Freshwater only draufsteht?
Salzwasser TN's gibt es aber auch!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle ungläubigen und neider das ich was weiß was sie nicht wissen
> hier ein Link is jetzt offiziell!!!



LOLOLOL ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hochwohlgeboren ... DANKE für die zuselbigste Anpreisung Ihrer allerhochwürdigsten Freundlichkeit, Euer Ehren !
Das meine Neider bezüglich Eurer Durchlauchtigskeit, stets Eurer unseglich riesigen Wissenskraft hintenansteht, Euer Blaublütigkeit !


----------



## darksnake (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@ Meridian DANKE endlich hast du es verstanden.....

das mit dem neid war ja auch fuer ( gegen ) dich

(jetzt mal im Ernst findest du dich nicht peinlich)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> (jetzt mal im Ernst findest du dich nicht peinlich)


DOCH SEHR 

p.s.: Viel Spass, bei Deinen irgendwann anstehenden ersten Versuchen mit Aruku oder B.L. Lures ! (Finde den Pinocchio Smiley schon wieder nicht *grml*)


----------



## darksnake (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema TN/60 im andern Illex Thema weiterführen und nicht unter Ruten von Illex 
SRY: war mein Fehler...


----------



## Albrecht (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Kann einer der Kombatanten mir bitte erklähren was den TN/60 IYOKEN  besonders macht?
Was soll dieses runde Etwas im Köder sein?

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Micky Finn (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

vielleicht könnte man "überschüssige" Energien hier sinnvoller in ne Sammelbestellung einiger TN60 umkanalisieren...... ich hab nämlich am WE einen "Weissen" hängen lassen.... heul......


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich hab nämlich am WE einen "Weissen" hängen lassen.... heul......


Herzliches Beileid!
...ich hab auch noch exakt *einen* TN/60 in Bone...
*klopf-auf-Holz* 


			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Kann einer der Kombatanten mir bitte erklähren was den TN/60 IYOKEN  besonders macht?


Das habe ich mich auch schn gefragt, wahrscheinlich klingt er etwas anders, als die normelen TN/60. 
Und selbst wenn ja bleibt immernoch die Frage offen, was unsere Schuppenträger dazu sagen. :q
#h

BeeJay


----------



## darksnake (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ich kann auch noch nichts sagen was an dem anders ist oder was das rude ist ( nur Blei oder ne Kapsel mit kleinen kugeln??) Keine ahnung...
Sammelbestellung is noch nicht.... is in japan noch nicht offen im Handel!


----------



## Dorschi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Morjen Micky! Sieht man Dich im Board jetzt wieder häufiger?
War eine Zeit lang recht still um Dich.
Alles fit?
Aber wer TN60 in Bäume oder Unterwasserhindernisse hängt, dem kann es nicht schlecht gehen.
@ all Weil wir gerade bei TN 60 sind, was haltet Ihr denn vom Doozer?
Hab mir mal 2 bestellt, so richtig überzeiugt bin ich aber nicht. Vielleicht ändert das ja der Praxistest?


----------



## darksnake (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Mir Persönlich ist der Doozer um einiges zu groß!
Kann nicht genau begründen warum aber mein Gefühl sagt mir : ZU GROß!
Kann man bestimmt mit fangen aber ich nicht...


----------



## Dorschi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Einem Hecht jenseits der Luftpumpe ist nix zu groß!


----------



## darksnake (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

is klar nur der hecht beißt dann auch auf nen Squirrel o.ä. ;-)


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ all Weil wir gerade bei TN 60 sind, was haltet Ihr denn vom Doozer?
> Hab mir mal 2 bestellt, so richtig überzeiugt bin ich aber nicht. Vielleicht ändert das ja der Praxistest?


Ich besitze auch noch keinen Doozer, da die TNs bisher immer ausreichend funktioniert haben. Bei meiner nächsten Bestellung kommt vielleicht mal einer auf die Liste. 
Wenn du die Dinger dann mal getestet hast, würde mich deine erste Einschätzung der Köder natürlich brennend interessieren... 
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ist mir ein Bisschen leicht und riecht nach Oberflächenköder, und die sind nicht ganz so mein Fall.


----------



## Pernod (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nämlich am WE einen "Weissen" hängen lassen.... heul......


 
Anfüttern bringt ja bekanntlicherweise auch mehr Fisch.:q 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....oder doch nicht?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Micky Finn (25. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Moin Dorschi|wavey: ,

schlecht gings mir als ich meinen Bone verloren hab…..#t . Ansonsten kann ich nicht klagen und warte hier jetzt auf die großen Barsche. Den Doozer hab ich mir mal auf dem Papier angesehen, aber mit 85 mm ist er mir zu groß und mit 26 Gramm auch zu schwer – wobei mein pirmärer Zielfisch der Barsch an ner leichten Rute ist.

Für meine Fischerei hier am See ist der TN60 ne Bank. Ähnliche Rapalas haben wir im direkten Vergleich schon getestet und die haben schlechter abgeschnitten. Wenn die Stachels da sind und beißen machts keinen Unterschied, aber wenn man sie überreden muß liegt der Illex klar vorne.

@pernod
Wenn ich nen Sack voll davon hätte würd ich mich mit dem „anfüttern“ leichter tun…:q …jetzt hab ich nur noch vier von den Teilen und nur noch einen in weiß….. :c .


----------



## squirell (25. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dorschi|wavey: ,
> 
> schlecht gings mir als ich meinen Bone verloren hab…..#t . Ansonsten kann ich nicht klagen und warte hier jetzt auf die großen Barsche. Den Doozer hab ich mir mal auf dem Papier angesehen, aber mit 85 mm ist er mir zu groß und mit 26 Gramm auch zu schwer – wobei mein pirmärer Zielfisch der Barsch an ner leichten Rute ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

speziell zum TN/60 würde ich gern wissen wie Du den fischt.

Auf Grund absinken lassen, anheben ,absinken oder wie?


----------



## F. Fröhlich (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch noch nichts sagen was an dem anders ist oder was das rude ist ( nur Blei oder ne Kapsel mit kleinen kugeln??) Keine ahnung...
> Sammelbestellung is noch nicht.... is in japan noch nicht offen im Handel!


 
Hallo,

da du selbst den untershied nicht kennst und meine gestellten fragen nicht beantwortest würde ich mal gern folgendes wissen.

1 Hast du überhaupt die Wobbler die du so aufzählst ?

2 Wer ist denn DEIN Japaner ?

3 Wie lang angelst du schon ?

4 Wiso bist du "illex-freak" ???

Angelst doch so erfolgrech mit Spinner auf Forelle. 

OHNE illex wenn ich das in deinen bericht richtig gelesen habe.

Überhaupt kommt mir eiiges komisch vor.

Habe mir die arbeit gemacht und deine beiträge mal genauer gelesen. #d


----------



## Micky Finn (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Moin Squirrel,

ich Fische den TN60 meist vertikal unterm Boot. Er wirft sich aber auch gut um mal die Umgebung im Tiefen bzw. am Grund abzuklopfen wenn man die Fische suchen muß.
Für die flächige Suche im mittleren Tiefenbereich verwende ich allerding den RS225 der nun durch den DDCherry bei mir ersetzt wird.

Meist lasse ich den TN auf den Grund und zupfe ihn dann in Stufen wieder an die Oberfläche. Die Fireline ist mit Edding markiert, sodaß Fische die sich im Mittelwasser in Beißlaune befinden wiedergefunden werden.
Heftigkeit und Steighöhe der Zupfer werden variiert und hängen teils von meiner "Tageslaune" nach nem Arbeitstag ab  . Da kann man viel ausprobieren...... vom "hängen" lassen im Rutenständer weil man gerade mit der Hefebrause beschäftigt ist bis zum hektischen Tanzen lassen mit entsprechender Geräuschentwicklung kannst du alles ausprobieren.

Wenn die Stachels da sind wird der Wobbler oft schon beim Absinken genommen. Ab und zu mal ein Stopp beim Ablassen und die Kenntnis der Wassertiefe in Relation zu ausgelassenen Leine sind da hilfreich. Im Lauf der Zeit bildet sich da so ne Art Instinkt heraus und der Anschlag erfolgt automatisch wenn sich Kundschaft für den Rassler interessiert.

Vielleicht schreibt ja jemand anders noch etwas zu dem Thema. Zum Thema Handling beim Uferfischen kann ich nix zu sagen.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> speziell zum TN/60 würde ich gern wissen wie Du den fischt.
> 
> Auf Grund absinken lassen, anheben ,absinken oder wie?


Deiner eigenen Kreativität seien keine Grenzen gesetzt !
Natürlich sind solche Köder besonders zum Vertikalfischen geeignet, wie Micky es schon beschrieb ... zum "Horizontalfischen" nutze ich ebenfalls lieber Köder, die durch eine vorgegebene Tauchtiefe einfach spezieller angewendet werden können. Sicherlich können mit dem TN verschiedene Tiefen befischt werden, jedoch nur geregelt durch verschiedene Einholgeschwindigkeiten. 
Allerdings hat er in Bezug auf das "horizontale" Fischen einen Vorteil ... er fliegt bis zu eben genanntem 



			
				F. Fröhlich schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da du selbst den untershied nicht kennst und meine gestellten fragen nicht beantwortest würde ich mal gern folgendes wissen.
> 
> ...



*@Fröhlich ->*


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ist so ein sasuke- blade eigentlich ein Cycada- Verschnitt? Müßte doch eigentlich auch auf Barsch funzen.

Micky hab mal die einschlägigen Seiten abgegrast, aber TN60 in Bone sieht wirklich schlecht aus.
Habe auch den Eindruck, daß die Jap. die Farbe eher für den Europamarkt herstellen.
Ist in JP selten bei einer Farbpalette auch der anderen Köder dabei.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Jep Dorschi, Sasuke (Samurai) ist ne Cycada 

Leider nur eine Frequenz möglich, da nur 1 Einhängeloch vorhanden.
Farbpalette jedoch sehr schick & fliegen tun diese auch bis in die untergehende Sonne 
Pokutycki Cycadas haben aber den Vorteil, dass sie durch verschiedene Einhängemöglichkeiten, ebenfalls verschiedene Aktionsfrequenzen bedienen.

mfg
basti


----------



## rainer1962 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Jep Dorschi, Sasuke (Samurai) ist ne Cycada
> 
> Leider nur eine Frequenz möglich, da nur 1 Einhängeloch vorhanden.
> Farbpalette jedoch sehr schick & fliegen tun diese auch bis in die untergehende Sonne
> ...


 
die neuen Reef Runner Cycaden haben auch (müsste ich mal in der Köderbox nachsachuen) 2 oder 3 Löcher. Gefallen mir persönl. zum Vertikalfischen besser als die vom Marek. Die Farben der Reef finde ich ebenfalls besser als die von Mareks.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

sorry habe gerade nachgeschaut,
die reef cycaden haben vom Werk aus nur ein Loch, habe selbst noch eins gebohrt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Kenne ich noch gar nicht Rainer 

DANKE für den Hinweis ... wenn Du Infos findest ... immer her damit !

mfg
basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry habe gerade nachgeschaut,
> die reef cycaden haben vom Werk aus nur ein Loch, habe selbst noch eins gebohrt.


hehehhehehe ....  ... NP Rainer. ... #h


----------



## darksnake (26. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

1 Hast du überhaupt die Wobbler die du so aufzählst ?
--> ja habe einiges an Illex ;-)
2 Wer ist denn DEIN Japaner ?
--> habe ich ueber ebay kennen gelernt jetzt geht das meiste ueber Privat 

3 Wie lang angelst du schon ?
-->6 Jahre
4 Wiso bist du "illex-freak" ???
--> Fische auf hecht und zander ausschließlich mit illex ( auch wenn jetzt wieder wer sagt es gibt viel mehr als illex ;-))

Angelst doch so erfolgrech mit Spinner auf Forelle. 

OHNE illex wenn ich das in deinen bericht richtig gelesen habe.
---> Am Forellenbach is die Abreißrate der Köder zu hoch für illex ;-)

Überhaupt kommt mir eiiges komisch vor.
---> why

Habe mir die arbeit gemacht und deine beiträge mal genauer gelesen.
--> happy birthday #q


http://www.jackallstyle.com/psp/index.html

guckst du hier !!!!
das is die 4 hinzukommende TN60 Art!
Gibt bereits 3 andere Arten


----------



## F. Fröhlich (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Hast du überhaupt die Wobbler die du so aufzählst ?
> --> ja habe einiges an Illex ;-)
> 2 Wer ist denn DEIN Japaner ?
> --> habe ich ueber ebay kennen gelernt jetzt geht das meiste ueber Privat
> ...


 

Jungelchen du verstehst das nicht,

wenn dein Name in Googel eingegeben wird findet mann dich bestimmt in jedem Forum.

Das ist ja schön aber du bist immer gesperrt oder zumindest gewesen und
hast dich dort sogar mit Fischen gerühmt die du nie gefangen hast.

Bei jedem Streit bis du dabei aber immer "Unschuldig".

Denkst du das niemand den betrug erkennt? Schluß damit !! Sofort !!!

Da kann die Menschheit nur hoffen das du irgendwann doch noch normal wirst.

Du scheinst noch jung zu sein was einiges entschuldigt aber nicht alles.

Wer erwachsen und lern einen beruf.

Erfinder gibt es schon genug


----------



## squirell (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Squirrel,
> 
> ich Fische den TN60 meist vertikal unterm Boot. Er wirft sich aber auch gut um mal die Umgebung im Tiefen bzw. am Grund abzuklopfen wenn man die Fische suchen muß.
> Für die flächige Suche im mittleren Tiefenbereich verwende ich allerding den RS225 der nun durch den DDCherry bei mir ersetzt wird.
> ...


 

Hallo,

danke für die Infos.

Möchte den TN60 auch nur vertikal vom Boot einsetzen. Das mit der Schnurmarkierung finde ich ganz interessant, kannte ich bisher nur vom Friedfischangeln.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## darksnake (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

@ F. Fröhlich vbmenu_register("postmenu_1136766", true); 

brauchst ja nicht gleich weinen nur weil du nen bischen kontra bekommst!
Was bist du denn eigendlich fuer einer 7 beiträge schreiben und gleich anfangen zu pöbeln da fragt man sich doch an wem hier was faul ist oder?
#q

1. bin ich in keinem Forum gesperrt
und 2. was hast du damit zu tun?

Fakt ist doch das wir uns hier über illex unterhalten möchten und bei dem Thema habe ich nunmal nen a.... voll ahnung was ja bei dir eher nicht der Fall ist ;-)

Wenn du streit suchst o.ä. melde dich per PN aber nicht gleich anfangen zu weinen


----------



## squirell (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ F. Fröhlich vbmenu_register("postmenu_1136766", true);
> 
> brauchst ja nicht gleich weinen nur weil du nen bischen kontra bekommst!
> Was bist du denn eigendlich fuer einer 7 beiträge schreiben und gleich anfangen zu pöbeln da fragt man sich doch an wem hier was faul ist oder?
> ...


 
Wirklich nicht? Ich sag nur (...heidefischen.de)

Admi, kann man denn gegen sowas nichts machen?

Daniel, Schizophrenie ist eine anerkannte Krankheit-zahlt die Kasse! 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## darksnake (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

nein squirrel in dem Forum bin ich auch nicht gesperrt.
wo liegt dein und Fröhlichs Problem?
Ich weiß neid spielt da eine ganz ganz große Rolle aber das ist ja bekannt!
Was habe ich mir hier zu schulden kommen lassen?
Habe erzählt, dass es ne neue TN/60 Art gibt und habe dafuer nen beweis geliefert gibt bestimmt einige die das wissen möchte und was ist sonst noch so los?:r​


----------



## F. Fröhlich (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> nein squirrel in dem Forum bin ich auch nicht gesperrt.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön das du so tollt bist. Leider hat dich aber bereits einer hier wiedererkannt, genau wie ich. 
Finde ich zu kotzen wie du versuchst dich mit lügen und falschen Fischen in der Vordergrund zu spielen. :r 
Übrigens gibt es nirgends Fotos von den tollen Hechten und Zander die du gefangen hast :v 

Merkst du nicht das die leute genug von Dir haben ?????

Schreib lieber weniger aber dafür die warheit. Siehe Heidefischen.

Mein Problem ist übrigens ganz klar deine lügerei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@squirell

schön das du die sache aus dem heidefischen auch kennst.
Da warten auch noch alle auf Fotos habe ich gelesen.


----------



## F. Fröhlich (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Wenn du streit suchst o.ä. melde dich per PN aber nicht gleich anfangen zu weinen


Du bist einfach nicht alt genug um das leben zu verstehen. Aber du bist zu jung um damit 100 Leute zu nerven.

Nicht gleich wieder daruf antworten sonder versuch mal darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake
 
 
Fakt ist doch das wir uns hier über illex unterhalten möchten und bei dem Thema habe ich nunmal nen a.... voll ahnung was ja bei dir eher nicht der Fall ist ;-)
 
[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> folgende Kommentare hast Du im April diesen Jahres im Harrison Thread abgegeben
> 
> Gibt es fotos von der umgebauten Ashura?
> Was sagt der Fachmann (mad) zu dem Ashura Blank?
> ...


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> @ F. Fröhlich vbmenu_register("postmenu_1136766", true);
> 
> brauchst ja nicht gleich weinen nur weil du nen bischen kontra bekommst!
> Was bist du denn eigendlich fuer einer 7 beiträge schreiben und gleich anfangen zu pöbeln da fragt man sich doch an wem hier was faul ist oder?
> #q


 
im übrigen kommts auch nicht auf die Anzahl der Beiträge an!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Ihr seid alle die besten Angler
Ihr habt alle die meiste Ahnung (ob von Illex oder überhaupt)
Glückwunsch dazu.

ABER:
Befleißigt Euch bitte (alle) des hier im Forum üblichen Tones.

Hab keine Lust die "Modkeule" schwingen zu müssen, weil Profilneurotiker oder Menschen, die meinen persönlich werden zu müssen, sich hier im Forum nicht anständig zu benehmen wissen - Ich werde es aber mit Sicherheit tun, sofern nötig. 

Aslo bitte über die Sache diskutieren und geht Euch nicht gegenseitig an.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

Thomas,
es geht ja nicht darum wer der beste Angler ist!!!!!
es geht vielmehr darum dass hier (im Forum allgemein) Infos über Angeltechnik, Geräteauswahl u.ä. gesucht werden um diese dann auch für sich selbst zu verwerten. Es bricht sich doch niemand einen Zacken aus der Krone wenn er selbst "Schwächen" bzw. Unkenntnis eingesteht, um diese dann in einer sachlichen Diskussion und über sammeln von Infos "auszumerzen". Jeder war mal Anfänger, ist ja auch o.k. Nur sich als Spezialist hinzustellen (egal in welchem Sachgebiet), und behaupten er habe DIE Ahnung schlechthin und dann, wie in diesem Falle klar belegt wird, herauskommt dass er das von ihm so hoch gepriesene Gerät gerade mal ein paar Tage in Gebrauch hat und dieses noch nicht einschätzen kann, das ist ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei oder ???? Mir gings ja auch so, als ich das erste Mal hier im Board war. Ich habe ja auch alles mögl. an Infós gesammelt. Diese dann mit meinem Erfahrungsschatz von 38 Jahren Angelpraxis (die nun mal nicht jeder haben kann) in Einklang gebracht und mich dann für mein neues Tackle usw. entschieden. Diesen Gedanken weiterführend bedeudet wiederum bei einer falschen Beratung durch eben solche "Spezialisten" ne Menge Fehlkäufe. Dies zu verhindern dafür ist ja dieses Board mitunter da. Von daher soll auch diesbezügl. auf solche "Fehlinfos" hingewiesen werden. Natürlich hat jeder eine andere Auffassung wie seine Technik und das dazugehörige Gerät auszusehen hat, das ist ja gut und auch richtig so, man sollte halt nur wirklich Empfehlungen aussprechen wenn man die Stärken und Schwächen des jew. Gerätes kennt und nicht nur per Namen des Herstellers votet.
Nun vielleicht habe ich Dich auch nur falsch verstanden und Du wolltest diesbez. was anderes sagen bzw. ausdrücken #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

ich geb Dir ja recht, 
ABER:
Das alles geht auch in einem Stil, der unter zivilisierten Mittleuropäern angebracht erscheint.

UND:
Ich habe bewusst niemanden persönlich angesprochen, wird hoffentlich jeder hier im Thread einfach zukünftig auch mal an den Stil denken.

UND:
Themen zu Gerät, Ködern, Schnur etc. sind immer wieder herrlich zu lesen.

Grund:
Jeder hat eine andere Zusammenstellung vom Gerät, jeder andere Gewässer mit anderem Bestand und anderen Bedingungen, keine under dass da manchmal "Glaubenskriege" ausbrechen. 

Letztlich ist aber doch einfach so, dass keiner behaupten kann (sollte?), dass sein "Spezialköder" immer  und überall fängt, dass seine Rute, Rolle, Schnur etc. das einzig Wahre sei.

Sonst bräuchten wir ja kein Forum zum diskutieren.

UND NOCHMAL:
Diskutieren ja, vernünftigen Ton bitte einhalten............


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

dachte das wär auf mich gemünzt!

einen Spezialköder der immer und überall fängt hab ich aber Thomas!!!!
es ist die gute alte Hangranate!!!!:q :q :q 
:m 
Scherz beiseite, hast natürlich recht, aber sooooo schlimm wars nun wirklich nicht (wenn ich mir so einige andere Threads durchlese)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



> aber sooooo schlimm wars nun wirklich nicht


Ich "schreite" gerne ein, bevors zu weit gegangen ist......


----------



## squirell (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "schreite" gerne ein, bevors zu weit gegangen ist......


 
Danke, meine Gebete wurden erhört.:q 

Wie Rainer schon schreibt, es geht nicht um den besten Angler sondern rein um Erfahrungsaustausch und evtl. Verbesserung des Tackles.

Hierbei sind unqualifizierte Bemerkungen eher störend als befruchtend.
Wenn einer Illex vergöttert kann er das gern tun, soll andere aber weder beleidigen noch in PN´s mit Rechtsanwalt drohen.|peinlich 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

rechtsanwalt???? per PN drohen????? wegen einem Hobby????? starker Tobak!!!!


----------



## darksnake (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Illex Ruten*

ich habe keinen in einer PN beleidigt und über die andere Sache werde ich schweigen das wird mit Carsten auf einer anderen Ebene ausgetragen...


----------

